# Guppensuche | Hass-Inis



## Toamar (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde, 

mir ist jetzt schon des öfteren passiert das manche Instanzen nicht gespielt werden wolle, obwohl die Leute sich im Dungeonfinder angemeldet haben. 
Nun mein Problem... die Leute leaven die Gruppe nicht, und lungern in Dalaran ab, wenn ich jetzt die Gruppe verlasse, bekomme ich einen 15 min. Bann obwohl ich ja die Ini gerne gepielt hätte!

Wie kann man dieses Problem umgehen ?
Kann ja nicht sein, das man bestraft wird, nur weil manche keinen Bock auf eine Instanz haben!

Grüße...


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Mach halt Kickvote auf, vielleicht klappts. ^^
Sonst kann ich dazu leider nicht viel sagen, da mir solch ein Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen ist. ;(


----------



## MrGimbel (29. Januar 2010)

So etwas hab ich auch noch nie gehört, jedenfalls ganz schön arschmäßig.


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2010)

Die 15 Min halt warten, wie oft kommt sowas schon vor?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
(sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
und ocu sowieso.

wenn ich dann 15min wartezeit hab, log ich auf irgendeinen twink und mach da daily,
wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P

edit: lol wie oft ich deswegen zitiert werde xD sry aber ich hab nunmal besseres zu tun^^

edit2: naja wollte noch sagen das die dd's die tanks und heiler ja immer wie dreck behandeln, glaubt mir es ist so, und ich hab halt einfach keine lust wenn ein jäger oder sowas 8k singletarget bei einer mobgrp fährt aggro zieht und stirbt, man könnte ja ziel wechseln aber des is ja zu schwer für pewpew-dps-leute und dann ist natürlich der tank schuld.

gewöhnt euch dran, früher spielte man wow miteinander heute gegeneinander und wer sich nicht anpasst gewinnt nicht.

edit3: ich möchte auf meine sig hinweisen "ZITAT(Ulvareth)Achtet bitte auf euren Umgangston. Nicht jeder, der eine andere Meinung vertritt, heißt Bob und ist euer Feind." tja es gab hier mindestens 10 leute die mich beleidigten und sagten ich tanke schlecht usw. - und ihr behauptet ich zerstöre mit meinem verhalten wow? omg


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P


Bei solchen Aussagen wundert mich garnix mehr.


----------



## Tierherscher (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...




Typischer Fall zu was die WoW Community geworden ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (29. Januar 2010)

Lieber 15mins warten statt gar nichts zu tun. Wenn du 5 mins wartest und dann leavst bringt es noch weniger.


----------



## mettman1 (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



klasse, du held...

"oh nein das ist keine schnellschnell-ini!! raus hiiiier!"


----------



## Liiu (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.



Wie bitte?
Sonst wird doch nur geschrien wie leicht WoW sei.

Nur finde es echt erbärmlich, sobald es mal ein klein wenig anspruchsvoller wird, wird sofort der Schwanz eingegniffen, da müsste man ja mehr machen außer hirnlos auf der Tastatur herum zu hämmern und dabei ist tanken leicht wie nie.
Naja aber da merkt man halt wie sich in den letzten Jahren die Community verändert hat...und nicht zum positiven wie ich finde.


----------



## Doner (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...





HdR und Occulus hero zu schwer?Aber Andere als (aggro)naps bezeichnen, sorry, da muss ich lachen!


----------



## Chillers (29. Januar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> mir ist jetzt schon des öfteren passiert das manche Instanzen nicht gespielt werden wolle, obwohl die Leute sich im Dungeonfinder angemeldet haben.
> Nun mein Problem... die Leute leaven die Gruppe nicht, und lungern in Dalaran ab, wenn ich jetzt die Gruppe verlasse, bekomme ich einen 15 min. Bann obwohl ich ja die Ini gerne gepielt hätte!
> ...



Puh, nach meiner Erfahrung machen tanks *HdS* nicht gerne und Oculus ist auch bei vielen Klassen generell verpönt.
Allerdings leaven die Leuts dann schon sofort und wenn du die Gruppe dann auch verlässt, hast du keine 15-Min.Sperre.

Bekommt nur der 1. den bann? Frage das, weil ich bis heute noch nie Nr. 1 war, der leavte in randoms.

Ich habe heute Oculus verlassen nach dem 1. Boss, weil wer meinte, einen anderen Spieler als *verf.......noob*
titulieren zu müssen. Der Geflamte (Lv 78) kannte sich mit den Drachen noch nicht aus und stand wohl zu lange herum, weil er sich für keinen entscheiden konnte und dann nicht wusste, dass man das item zum beschwören des Drachens nach der Auswahl im Inventar hat. Er dachte, man sitzt nach der Auswahl sofort auf dem Drachen.

Bevor man das kurz mal erklärt, wird teils eben sofort beschimpft auf unterstem Niveau.
Ich habe mich für das Gespräch bedankt, weil ich auf solche Flamer in der Gruppe keine Lust habe, war weg - aber - hatte keine Sperrfrist.
Bin dann über DF nach PdC (was mir ehrlich gesagt auch mehr gefällt als Oculus) gekommen.

Wahrscheinlich hat der Beschimpfte kurz vorher oder simultan die Gruppe verlassen. Oder?
Ansonsten im Gruppenchat mal nachfragen.

Dann fällt noch auf, dass Heiler sich einen Spaß daraus machen, bei Randomgruppen beim letzten Boss nicht mehr zu heilen. Außer sich und den tank. Aber das gehört nicht hierhin, ich weiß´.

Und hütet euch vor Gruppen/Gilden von*Anub'Arak*. Übles Volk ist da unterwegs.
Seltsamerweise sind hingegen Spieler vom *Rat von Dalaran* meist ausgesprochen gut und sogar nett.


----------



## BossRulE (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



is zwar böse, aber /vote


----------



## Pahhw (29. Januar 2010)

hallo

seit dem sie den drachen in denn occulus gepatcht haben haben habe ich jetzt 109 random dugeon hinter mir mit meinem Mage (mainchar) 
DAVON 72x hds (seit 25 leave ich regelmässig weil ich diese instanz nichtmehr ertrage)
ich führe eine strichliste (das ist bescheuert aber DAS IST MIR EGAL)

ein gm sagte mir nachdem ich mich beschwert habe das liege an meinem equip (man kann mich im arsenal nahschlagen wenn man mir nicht glaubt)

mein dudu der quasi frisch 80 von den klamotten her ist 2 tage in folge im occu gelandet und er hat de drachen kann aber net episch fliegen


----------



## Legendary (29. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



Du stinkst derbe!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wieviele Gehirnzellen hast du?! OVER NINE THOUSAND! :>


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich noch nie mit gruppe verlassen was zu tun, läuft bei mir immer gut ab, auch die genannten Hass Inis leavt bei mir keiner bisher.
Ich finds irgendwie erbärmlich wenn Leute leaven nur weil sie mal 5-10 min mehr Zeit aufbringen müssen, selbst wenn wir in Hds mal wipen was vorkommt wenn man in andere Mob Gruppen reingeworfen wird wird nicht groß was gesagt dann wirds nochmal gemacht und alle sind glücklich über die Marken.
Fazit:
Klar gibt es Inis die man nicht so mag aber wenn man schon nach Random Ini sucht sollte man auch den Anstand den anderen gegenüber besitzen und das Spiel mit durchziehen egal wies läuft


----------



## madmurdock (29. Januar 2010)

Tierherscher schrieb:


> Typischer Fall zu was die WoW Community geworden ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du schon mal als Krieger HDR hero getankt? Die Ini ist schon sauschwierig, wenn die Grp einigermassen was kann. Bei 2k DPS Gurken, die weder Shackel, Buße noch die Eisfalle kennen, haut man halt lieber gleich ab anstatt erst mal 3 Wipes und 30g Repkosten zu kassieren. Ich nehme es keinem übel, wenn ein Tank oder ein Heiler direkt wieder abhauen, da sie ja die Ini nicht ausgewählt haben, sondern per Randomtool dort hineinverfrachtet wurden.

Für die Ini gibt es zwar einen internen Gearcheck seitens des Tools, dieses hilft aber halt nichts, wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Januar 2010)

Pahhw schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> seit dem sie den drachen in denn occulus gepatcht haben haben habe ich jetzt 109 random dugeon hinter mir mit meinem Mage (mainchar)
> DAVON 72x hds (seit 25 leave ich regelmässig weil ich diese instanz nichtmehr ertrage)
> ...



Hmm keine Ahnung, aber es liegt wohl wirklich an der Ausrüstung (hab deinen Char jetzt nicht angeschaut). Mit meinem Tank war ich ne Weile auch ständig in HdS und Vio, seit dem letzten Aufrüsten allerdings gar nicht mehr.
Allerdings kann man ja auch gezielt nach Inis suchen und das auch nach mehreren (wenn ich nicht irre), bekommst halt 2 Marken weniger, was immer noch besser ist als ne Ini zu verlassen und gar nix zu bekommen.


----------



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



Sorry aber, Selbst wenn du " Aggro Naps " bekommst - Alleine wegen der Höflichkeit den Anderen gegenüber, würde ich NICHT Leaven.
Und mal zu Der Bösen Instanz " HDR " Die ist nicht schwer wenn dus richtig machst.
" Occulus " ist seit dem Nerf so eine Lächerliche Ini geworden -> Speedrun.
Edit: Was leavst du dann nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drak Tharon -> Wäääh der Dicke Dino schon wieder -> Zack Instant leave.
Und wie gut die Truppe ist hängt auch zwar von den DDS ab aber der Tank/Heal musses auch können.
Von Nix Kommt nix.

Genau wegen Solchen Leuten geht die Community den Bach runter, sorry aber ist so.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Ich komm auch nur Oculus, Nexus und Gundrak, obwohl ich auch mal gern wieder andere Inis sehen würde. zum Beispiel die zwei, wo ich noch Erfolge brauch, aber die krieg ich so ziemlich nie.
Naja, egal, letztens den blauen Drachen bekommen, kann mich freuen. Nu muss ich wenigstens nimmer bangen, wenn sich Ocu-Gruppen instant auflösen... xD


----------



## LingLing85 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich leave auch immer und nehme den Debuff in Kauf^^ Aber nur, weil mir jeden Abend 3x durch den Finder Hallen des Steins vorgesetzt wird. Also langsam kann man diese Inze auch nicht mehr sehen =)


----------



## Cicer (30. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt...
ihr meldet euch rnd hero an, dann akzepiert auch eure Random instanz...
Und vor allem Ocu kann ichs mir gar nicht erst vorstekllen zu leaven, die instanz is in ca. 18min durch, was will man mehr?
Ahn'Kahet 16min, Azjol 15 wenns gut läuft... und grade in diesen instanzens eh ichd esöferen Leute leaven... ich verstehs einfach nicht...
Was bringt es euch ne instanz zu leaven, 15minw artezeit, yeah, dann als DD wieder 10minw arten bis der grpinv kommt... in der Zeit hätte man seine rnd hero, egtl. so ziemlic egal welche, schon länghst erledigt


----------



## Heynrich (30. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal als Krieger HDR hero getankt? Die Ini ist schon sauschwierig, wenn die Grp einigermassen was kann. Bei 2k DPS Gurken, die weder Shackel, Buße noch die Eisfalle kennen, haut man halt lieber gleich ab anstatt erst mal 3 Wipes und 30g Repkosten zu kassieren. Ich nehme es keinem übel, wenn ein Tank oder ein Heiler direkt wieder abhauen, da sie ja die Ini nicht ausgewählt haben, sondern per Randomtool dort hineinverfrachtet wurden.
> 
> Für die Ini gibt es zwar einen internen Gearcheck seitens des Tools, dieses hilft aber halt nichts, wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.



ich hab nen warri tank mit ohoo jetzt kommts GEARSCORE (unwort des jahres :>) von 3,8 da durchgehealed :>
war gildenintern mussten sogar laufen, weil der dungeonfinder ihn net reinlassen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brauchst au eigtl gar kein CC mehr nach dem nerf dadrinne.
so schwer is die gar nicht.


----------



## Chillers (30. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nur Oculus, Nexus und Gundrak, obwohl ich auch mal gern wieder andere Inis sehen würde. zum Beispiel die zwei, wo ich noch Erfolge brauch, aber die krieg ich so ziemlich nie.
> Naja, egal, letztens den blauen Drachen bekommen, kann mich freuen. Nu muss ich wenigstens nimmer bangen, wenn sich Ocu-Gruppen instant auflösen... xD



Du hast doch bei deinem 1. post gesagt, dass dir ein solches Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen ist.
Aber du meinst sicher, dass es komisch ist wie beim TE, dass die Leute, die nicht in die Ini wollen, dann seltsamerweise in der Gruppe bleiben und in Dala abhängen, oder?

Das ist mir allerdings auch noch nicht passiert...ein fixes Gruppe verlassen bei *Oculus* hingegen des öfteren.


----------



## Gorb001 (30. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist ja in diesem Fall nicht, daß die Spieler die Gruppe leaven, sondern sie porten sich aus der Ini und bleiben in der Gruppe um den Debuff nicht zu bekommen.

Die Gruppe kann aber leider in dem frühen Stadium keine Ausschußwahl machen und wird somit diesen Super coolen Deppen nicht los.

Das ist wohl die aller mieseste Art anderen den Spielspass zu verderben.


----------



## Chillers (30. Januar 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die aller mieseste Art anderen den Spielspass zu verderben.


Wieder was gelernt. Also der 1., der leavt, kriegt den debuff? Muss man sich drauf einstellen dann wohl.
Und selber die Gruppe verlassen und in den 15. Min. was anderes machen.

edit/Und HdR ist so einfach nicht. Zumindest tank oder Heiler müssen gut sein. Am besten beide. Tanks haben oft probs in HdR - in beiden Varianten.
Normal und hc.


----------



## Gorb001 (30. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt. Also der 1., der leavt, kriegt den debuff? Muss man sich drauf einstellen dann wohl.
> Und selber die Gruppe verlassen und in den 15. Min. was anderes machen.




Kannst du mir und den anderen erklären was du mit dieser Antwort meinst?


----------



## Russelkurt (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nur aus einem Grund einen Pala hochgezogen und auf Tank gespecct: Damit irgendwelche gammeligen Angsthasentanks nicht meine Laune versauen. Ich gehe in jede Ini in die mich der Dungeonfinder schickt und ich bin der letzte der sie vorzeitig verlässt (es sei denn es gibt einen guten Grund dafür). HdR hero, Ocu hero?! Da lache ich nur und gebe mein bestes und meißtens klappts mit keinem oder nur einem Wipe in HdR hero. Ocu wurde im vergleich zu damals "totgenerft" (nicht das ich das schlecht finde oder so^^) und kann in 25 minuten geknackt werden. Außerdem winkt ein Blaudrachen, auch wenn der nicht so geil aussieht... will den trotzdem.
Solche Leute die eine Gruppe wortlos verlassen, nur weil ihnen die Ini nicht gefällt oder die über jemandes Gearscore (Unwort des Jahres meiner Meinung nach) jammern und dann leaven kann ich nicht ab, sowas gehört getreten...




Heynrich schrieb:


> ich hab nen warri tank mit ohoo jetzt kommts GEARSCORE (unwort des jahres :>) von 3,8 da durchgehealed :>
> war gildenintern mussten sogar laufen, weil der dungeonfinder ihn net reinlassen wollte
> 
> 
> ...



Und Dir gebe ich vollkommen recht: ein schwächerer Char, der gut gespielt wird ist (finde ich) besser als einer der imba Equip trägt und ne totale Flachpfeife ist. Auch wenn das bei euch jetzt Gildenintern war und der Warri quasi gezogen wurde, muss er ja gut genug gewesen sein um wenigstens ordentlich zu tanken.


----------



## Seydo (30. Januar 2010)

Kicken, wenn 1ner nicht mit zieht werden die anderen beim kicken logischerweiße mit stimmen, ebenfals seh ich kein grund warum man es nicht tun sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du hast doch bei deinem 1. post gesagt, dass dir ein solches Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen ist.
> Aber du meinst sicher, dass es komisch ist wie beim TE, dass die Leute, die nicht in die Ini wollen, dann seltsamerweise in der Gruppe bleiben und in Dala abhängen, oder?
> 
> Das ist mir allerdings auch noch nicht passiert...ein fixes Gruppe verlassen bei *Oculus* hingegen des öfteren.


Das Leute instant die Gruppe leaven, habe ich schon erlebt. Aber nicht, dass sie sich nach Dala porten und warten, bis die gruppe sich auflöst. ^^


----------



## Chillers (30. Januar 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir und den anderen erklären was du mit dieser Antwort meinst?



Ich meine damit, wenn per ich per DF (zufällige hc Ini täglich als Bsp.) einer Gruppe zugewiesen werde und dann in eine Ini komme, die mir nicht passt.
Wenn ich als 1. Gruppe leave bin ich 15. Min. gesperrt, bis ich mich wieder anmelden kann.


----------



## Crudelus (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> gewöhnt euch dran, früher spielte man wow miteinander heute gegeneinander und wer sich nicht anpasst gewinnt nicht.



Etwas hart formuliert aber leider wahr.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. Januar 2010)

ich bin als Tank auch schonmal freiwillig gegangen aber auch nur weil der heiler dachte (auch nach ermahnen) er müsse pullen


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Und dann wird sich gewundert, dass es den Bach runter geht, wenn soviele diese Meinung vertreten.
Naja, ich werd demnächst als Tank meinem Freund helfen, zu Equip zu kommen, egal in welcher Ini wir landen, das wird durchgezogen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Ich weiss schon, warum ich den Tank dabei machen werde... =_=


----------



## Critical Pain (30. Januar 2010)

Höhle des Instantleavens: Das Instantleaven von Stratholme ist meine Hassinstanz.


----------



## Lillehoff (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.



du leavst ocu? zu dumm sich 3 fähigkeiten zu merken?


----------



## Zwizazadera (30. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal als Krieger HDR hero getankt? Die Ini ist schon sauschwierig, wenn die Grp einigermassen was kann. Bei 2k DPS Gurken, die weder Shackel, Buße noch die Eisfalle kennen, haut man halt lieber gleich ab anstatt erst mal 3 Wipes und 30g Repkosten zu kassieren. Ich nehme es keinem übel, wenn ein Tank oder ein Heiler direkt wieder abhauen, da sie ja die Ini nicht ausgewählt haben, sondern per Randomtool dort hineinverfrachtet wurden.
> 
> Für die Ini gibt es zwar einen internen Gearcheck seitens des Tools, dieses hilft aber halt nichts, wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.



Ach schau mal an die meckerst wenn andere NUR 2k DPS machen bist aber Unfähig die Ini zu Tanken ! das sach ich nur das du als Tank deine Klasse 
verfehlt hast ! Lern erst mal Tanken und meckere nicht an anderen rum du Kacknoob !


Sry aba da kommt mir die Galle hoch, wenn ich sowas lesen muss !



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kiandria (30. Januar 2010)

@ die HDR flamer

ich finde die neuen 3 Inis richtig super. Letzends zum ersten Mal mit nem Twink von mir und richtig schlecht ausgerüsteten Twinks aus meiner Gilde gemacht und es hat richtig Laune gemacht. Ja es war schwerer und weil man das nicht von 5ern aus Wotlk gewöhnt ist, sind wir auch erstmal gewipt aber später hats dann auch hingehauen. War eigentlich das erste Mal, dass mir Pve in Wotlk mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (30. Januar 2010)

Letztens in HdS. 
Gruppe wurde zusammengestellt und portet sich rein. Alle sind drin bis auf den Tank. Der Heiler meckert ungeduldig im Party-Channel. Keine Reaktion von unserem geehrten Bären. Heiler verlässt die Gruppe. Fünf Minuten vergehn. Trotz Nachfragen immer noch keine Reaktion vom Tank. Bis er sich dann schließlich doch erbarmt mit uns zu reden. War in etwa so:

Bär: leavt die grp
DD: lol?
Ich: was ist los?
Bär: leavt verdammt noch mal die gruppe, kein bock lowies wie euch hier durchzuziehen
Ich: und wieso meldest du dich dann für random hero an?
Bär: will ocu
DD: aha...
Bär: jetzt leavt doch mal die grp! aber zackig!
Ich: da sollte man doch grad aus trotz drin bleiben
DD: jop
Bär: ich kann warten...


Ich versteh nicht was für einen Unterschied es macht 15 min afk zu spielen oder einfach den Debuff zu bekommen. Aber hey, so ein bescheuertes Verhalten hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt.


----------



## wlfbck (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.



cause wow is hard xD

sorry, aber ich hab die letztens mit meinem warri tank erst frisch gemacht, ich hab gerad so die gear schwelle dafür überschritten, und es war kein ding. anspruchsvoll, ja. aber NICHT hart. ich mein, is halt nicht immer so das man einfach lol charge, lol thunderclap, lol cleave machen kann um die aggro zu halten weil die mobs eh auf einem haufen stehen ~.~


----------



## madmurdock (30. Januar 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Ach schau mal an die meckerst wenn andere NUR 2k DPS machen bist aber Unfähig die Ini zu Tanken ! das sach ich nur das du als Tank deine Klasse
> verfehlt hast ! Lern erst mal Tanken und meckere nicht an anderen rum du Kacknoob !
> 
> 
> ...



1. Habe ich die Ini schon mehrmals mit meinem Warri durchgetankt, aber egal. Ich sage nur, dass ich verstehen kann, warum Leute direkt gehen, da es schwierig ist. Aber schlaf ersma deinen Suff aus! 2k DPS sind für HDR Hero halt wenig. Wie willst du da das Lichking Event mit schaffen?


----------



## Versace83 (30. Januar 2010)

Das war bei mir letztens auch so, dass ein Hexer einfach in Dalaran war, während der Rest der Gruppe in Oculus war.
Ich hab das gar nicht so richtig mitbekommen (die anderen anscheinen auch nicht) und wir haben angefangen.
Ich hab schon gedacht mein Recount wäre buggy, weil der Hexer nicht angezeigt wurde... bis dann einer fragte wo der Hexer wäre.

Wir stellten fest dass er die ganze Zeit über in Dalaran war. Er hat kein Wort geschrieben, auch nicht nachdem wir ihn mehrfach angeschrieben hatten.

Naja, dann haben wir die ini zu viert gemacht, weil das Ausschlussverfahren nicht funktionierte. Irgendwann dann aber doch, kurz vor dem vorletzten Boss.

Ich frage mich, warum er nicht einfach die Gruppe verlässt... ein sehr asoziales Verhalten.

Zum thema Gruppe leaven: Habe ich noch nie gemacht (zumindest mit keinem 80er Char), da ich mich für eine random Ini angemeldet habe und die dann auch machen will, egal was kommt. Da sind mir die 15 Minuten dann zu schade, wenn ich dann eh nur doof in der Gegend rumstehe. Einmal habe ich ne Gruppe geleavt, als ich mit meinem Twink zum 3. mal hintereinander nach Gnomeregan geschickt wurde. Wer da schon drin war, wird mich verstehen, dass 1 mal schon mehr als ausreichend ist. Allerdings habe ich der Gruppe direkt gesagt, dass die ini nicht unbedingt nochmal sein muss, bevor ich die Gruppe verlassen hatte.




madmurdock schrieb:


> 2k DPS sind für HDR Hero halt wenig. Wie willst du da das Lichking Event mit schaffen?





2k dps sind nicht zu wenig. Mein account wurde vor kurzem kompromittiert und ich hatte bis auf markenklamotten und der tankaxt von dem argentumturnier kein equip mehr. da ich aber trotzdem nicht auf marken verzichten wollte, habe ich mich für die random suche angemeldet- ich bin aber trotzdem reingekommen und hab denen vorher meinen umstand erklärt und gefragt ob denen das equip reicht. mit einem t9/s6 mix und meiner tankwaffe bin ich nun als Arms warri da rein und habe etwa 2.2k dps gemacht... hat locker gereicht und keiner hat gemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupsichen (30. Januar 2010)

Der neue Gruppenleiter geht einfach nochmal in die Suche. Dann könnt ihr entweder gemeinsam in der Ini warten oder per Auge rausteleportieren und noch etwas machen. 

Ich persönlich hab da auch eine Ini, die ich nicht mehr sehen kann, weil immer wenn ich die Daily wegen den Marken mache, kommt sie. HDS *kotz*g* Ich verlasse zwar nicht die Gruppe, aber ich bitte immer darum nur den nötigen Teil zu machen. *g*


----------



## Toamar (30. Januar 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja in diesem Fall nicht, daß die Spieler die Gruppe leaven, sondern sie porten sich aus der Ini und bleiben in der Gruppe um den Debuff nicht zu bekommen.
> 
> Die Gruppe kann aber leider in dem frühen Stadium keine Ausschußwahl machen und wird somit diesen Super coolen Deppen nicht los.
> 
> Das ist wohl die aller mieseste Art anderen den Spielspass zu verderben.



Danke, genau das meinte ich, als TE!
Ich finde Blizzard sollte ein Button einbauen, wo man eine Gruppenbeschwerde abgeben kann,
ohne das die anderen das mitbekommen. Wenn die Spieler dann zu 80% ausserhalb der Instzanz sind, kann man die Gruppe verlassen, 
und tritt automatisch der Gruppensuche wieder bei, das wäre mal was!


----------



## J_0_T (30. Januar 2010)

Habe auch sowas noch net gesehen oder erlebt.

Leaven tu ich ne grp nur aus sehr guten grund... meist bricht die grp auseinander und fertig. Hass inis habe ich keine... ich mache alle durch.


----------



## Cazor (30. Januar 2010)

Hab auch keine Hassini. Meine Freundin hatn neuen 80er und jetzt heisst es: Inis farmen. Leider muss ich dazu mein Tankequip anziehen, damits auch mal vorwärts geht. Zeit in der Warteschleife: solange wie man für den Klick auf "Instanzgruppe beitreten" braucht^^.
Ich tank sie alle und merk grad, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad fast egalisiert wurde, sind alle gleich im Handling. Mal ne andre Textur.. ich quatsch im TS und rush durch die Ini und 3 Stunden später haben wir etliche Marken und 6 heroes durch. So wars gestern.


----------



## Ganur (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...




solchen menschen wie dir gehört der dungeonfinder gestrichen,
ich finde solche aktionen nur sch*****
solche menschen wie du demontieren eine gute idee wie den dungeonfinder und machen den spielern die ernsthaft spielen wollen das leben schwer.
ich wünsche dir mit deinem verhalten das dir deine items immer weggewürfelt werden.
zu deinem verbalen mist das heal und tanks wie dreck behandelt werden kann ich nur sagen das ich selber einen kleinen heal hochziehe,
und noch nie wie dreck behandelt wurde, nur die tanks sind von fall zu fall mal etwas überheblich oder glauben sie müssen schneller fliegen als ihr schutzengel mana reggen kann,
aber nur solange bis er zum zweiten mal ins gras beisst, dann reagiert er auf das oom des heal.
und noch etwas, respekt wird einen nicht geschenkt, den muss man sich verdienen, nur mit deiner art kann ich mir gut vorstellen das du wie dreck behandelt wirst,
kein wunder wenn man sich wie dreck verhält.

edit: back to topic: was ich nicht brauche is oculus, aber leaven tue ich deswegen nicht, da muss man sich eben durchbeissen, und bis jetzt haben wir das auch immer noch geschafft


----------



## juri94 (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> edit2: naja wollte noch sagen das die dd's die tanks und heiler ja immer wie dreck behandeln, glaubt mir es ist so, und ich hab halt einfach keine lust wenn ein jäger oder sowas 8k singletarget bei einer mobgrp fährt aggro zieht und stirbt, man könnte ja ziel wechseln aber des is ja zu schwer für pewpew-dps-leute und dann ist natürlich der tank schuld.
> 
> gewöhnt euch dran, früher spielte man wow miteinander heute gegeneinander und wer sich nicht anpasst gewinnt nicht.



Also ich stimme dir zu, ich spiele einen Tank Dk (Dk flames könnt ihr euch sparen) und ich kenne es wenn dann so n retripala mit 10k dps oder so auf einem mob rumhaut, sich dann wundert warum er aggro hat (Omen ftw) und dann mich noch beleidigt.... wenn ich ihm das vieh dann abspotte macht er gleich wieder full dmg drauf und wundert sich wieder warum er aggro hat -.-
dann noch flames wie scheiß tank (obwohl ich für meist besser equipt bin als der jenige) etc.....

mfg


----------



## Blutlos (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> gewöhnt euch dran, früher spielte man wow miteinander heute gegeneinander und wer sich nicht anpasst gewinnt nicht.


Äh, gewinnt was?

Tut mir leid, aber du bist offensichtlich beim falschen Spiel.


----------



## Sylv (30. Januar 2010)

Also als Palaheiler ist die Antwort ganz klar, Schmiede der Seelen Hero... selbst wenn ich alles geb, schaffe ich nicht alle hochzuheilen..., man bemerkt dort dass Palas keine Gruppenheiler sind, aber ich beiss die Zähne zusammen und mach trotzdem durch, denn ich lasse eine Gruppe nicht in Stich.
Und ich hasse es wenn Leute ohne Worte gehen oder kicken *hat das auch schon erlebt, dass man gekickt wird, wenn man mal Fehler macht, dabei kenne ich die Fähigkeiten der Bosse nicht auswendig*


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

juri94 schrieb:


> Also ich stimme dir zu, ich spiele einen Tank Dk (Dk flames könnt ihr euch sparen) und ich kenne es wenn dann so n retripala mit 10k dps oder so auf einem mob rumhaut, sich dann wundert warum er aggro hat (Omen ftw) und dann mich noch beleidigt.... wenn ich ihm das vieh dann abspotte macht er gleich wieder full dmg drauf und wundert sich wieder warum er aggro hat -.-
> dann noch flames wie scheiß tank (obwohl ich für meist besser equipt bin als der jenige) etc.....


Ganz einfach: So oft sterben lassen, bis ers kapiert hat.
Am besten noch mit "Aggro ist nicht episch, aber Seelengebunden" würzen und abwarten, wie viele Tode er braucht um es zu raffen, dass du erst Antanken willst.
Anders ist manchen DDs nicht geholfen und ich liebe meinen Schurkenhandel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, @Tanks/Heals werden voll unfair behandelt QQ: ich spiele auch Heal/Tank und mein TankEquip ist noch nicht so porno und ich brauch auch ewig, um Aggro aufzubauen, trotzdem wurde ich bisher nie geflamed oder so. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Glück bzw bin auf einem verhältnismäßig freundlichen Realmpool, ich weiss es nicht... xD

...Nur bisserl Angst hab ich noch vor HdR, wo ich bisher aber nur als Baum drin war.. >>"


----------



## juri94 (30. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: So oft sterben lassen, bis ers kapiert hat.
> Am besten noch mit "Aggro ist nicht episch, aber Seelengebunden" würzen und abwarten, wie viele Tode er braucht um es zu raffen, dass du erst Antanken willst.
> Anders ist manchen DDs nicht geholfen und ich liebe meinen Schurkenhandel!
> 
> ...



von Schurken sollte man es schon erwarten mit Schurkenhandel aber da sind sich viele trotzdem zu gut für.....
aber gut zu wissen, dass es noch welche gibt, die dass noch bewusst machen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

juri94 schrieb:


> von Schurken sollte man es schon erwarten mit Schurkenhandel aber da sind sich viele trotzdem zu gut für.....
> aber gut zu wissen, dass es noch welche gibt, die dass noch bewusst machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich seh leider auch oft genug Schurken und auch Jäger, die mit ihren Aggroübertragungsskills sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich bin Missionar des Schurkenhandels lulz!! (Jeder nicht handelnde Schurke kriegt von mir meist erstmal nen Whisper über diesen putzigen Skill. Insklusive "Overnuking-Garantie!!"-Kommentar. xD) Und meinen Freund mit seinem Jäger hab ich auch schon drauf getrimmt, gefälligst Ireezuführen, sobald es geht! xD
Ist einfach megaangenehm imo. Und man steht früher als alle anderen im Penismeter, lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (30. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Und HdR ist so einfach nicht. Zumindest tank oder Heiler müssen gut sein. Am besten beide. Tanks haben oft probs in HdR - in beiden Varianten.
> Normal und hc.



unterschätze mal nicht die bedeutung der dds in hdr. 

klar bei den wellen sind tank und healer am meisten gefragt denk ich mal aber bei event mitm LK isses schon wichtig dass du einigermaßen fähige dds hast.

für hdr isses einfach unglaublich schön wenn man 5 leute hat die was können und nett sind ( denn sonst leaven einfach welche nach dem ersten wipe ).



was mich viel mehr aufregt als das leaven der gruppe ist, dass man leute in rnd inis zugeteilt kriegt, die zwar vom equip gut ausgestattet sind aber nur 1,1k dps machen ( meistens todesritter, paladine oder hexenmeister ). 

macht einen schon ein bisschen nachdenklich wenn man full epic dks im nexus zugeteilt kriegt, die noch nichmal wissen, dasses auch noch andere attacken außer dem auto-hit gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MFG


----------



## Chínín (30. Januar 2010)

Ich mache als Tank nur ungern zB HdR, technische Gründe, ich erklärs mal

die Mobs kommen nur vereinzelt um die ecke, aber meine Fähigkeiten machen nur auf Zack schaden, also einmal, ohne dot o.ä. und sie haben CDs, d.h. 2 Mobs kommen um die Ecke Donnerknall, 2 weitere, Schockwelle, und der letzte müsste dann solo angetankt werden, in der Zeit nuken die DDs aber wieder auf die ersten Mobs so viel, dass ich bei denen Aggro verlier, Konzantration geht ja aufs Aggro halten von allen Mobs, net von einzelnen

und son Fußsoldat klatscht nen Stoffi mit 2 Schlägen um!

deshalb geht sowas nur mit guten Leuten, die auch CC benutzen, und konzentriert bei der Sache sind, ist ja nimmer so oft der Fall

is aber im allgemeinen scheisse, wenn die DDs zuviel nuken, und die Mobs nach und nach kommen, da hat jeder Tank Probleme mit


----------



## schattenkriegerin (30. Januar 2010)

ich hasse leute die einfach leaven ohne grund 

nur wiel es occo ist oder so leave ich nicht die gruppe einfach augen zu und durch zur not mit 4 leuten weiter machen wenn einer keine lust hat scheis doch drauf


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 2k DPS sind für HDR Hero halt wenig. Wie willst du da das Lichking Event mit schaffen?



Welches Lich King Event in HDR? Irgendwie jammern die Leute imemr Wow wäre zu einfach, aber wenn es dann nur ein klitzeklitzeklitzekleines bisschen schwerer wird dann zieht jeder mit verheulten Augen den Stecker.


----------



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

> Ich mache als Tank nur ungern zB HdR, technische Gründe, ich erklärs mal
> 
> die Mobs kommen nur vereinzelt um die ecke, aber meine Fähigkeiten machen nur auf Zack schaden, also einmal, ohne dot o.ä. und sie haben CDs, d.h. 2 Mobs kommen um die Ecke Donnerknall, 2 weitere, Schockwelle, und der letzte müsste dann solo angetankt werden, in der Zeit nuken die DDs aber wieder auf die ersten Mobs so viel, dass ich bei denen Aggro verlier, Konzantration geht ja aufs Aggro halten von allen Mobs, net von einzelnen
> 
> ...



Ich mache als DK-Tank auch recht Ungern HDr - aber wenn du wartest wie ein Pala-Tank, in die Gesamte grp mal deinen Stun haust - und auf einen Fußsoldaten/Rogue Whatever mal deinen single Target stun raushaust wenn dir einer Abhaut?
Aber das mit dem Stoffi hit is echt krass, hab ich öfters erlebt, kann man auch kaum gegenheilen.


----------



## Najsh (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> 
> *hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.*



Ehm es liegt nicht an den "aggro naps" (Zitat) - sondern daran dass du halt 
nicht tanken kannst.


----------



## Carisha (30. Januar 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht als Hexer:

Wenn ich mich für ne Inze anmelde warte ich sowieso erst mal mindestens 15 Minuten, bis ich einer beitreten kann. Liegt einfach daran, dass es viel zu viele DDs und zu wenig Tanks gibt. 
Dann geht endlich das Fenster für ne Inze auf, dann verpennt mal wieder ein anderer DD dass er annehmen muss. Ok, dann halt nochmal warten. Dann endlich wieder ein dritter DD und ...
der Tank ist weg. Wahhhh ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder warten.

Ok, nun habe ich schon 20 Minuten gewartet, dann endlich ... die Gruppe ist voll und wir landen in ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... STRATHOLM !!11ELF

Ja und dann stehen wir da und stellen fest, dass wir nur 2 DDs und 1 Heiler sind. Der Rest hat sich verkrümelt, denn auf das ewige Gelaber in Stratholm hat keiner mehr Lust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaubt ihr da juckt mich noch, dass ich wegen den andern 15 Minuten für Inis gesperrt bin? Als DD ist man das Warten gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffeeschlürfer (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss zugeben das ich auch schon paar mal direkt nachm ladebild geleavt bin ....
Aaaaaber ganz und allein nur bei Occu....

Ich kann da einfach nicht anders...die Inze ist ja nicht schwer,...aber seltsamer weise krieg ich schon n halben würgreflex wenn ich nur das Ladebild von occu sehe...
Ruckartig stellt sich bocklosigkeit ein...das meine einzige Hassinstance aber kommt glücklicher weise sehr selten via dungeonfinder bis jetzt....


----------



## chriss95 (30. Januar 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> klasse, du held...
> 
> "oh nein das ist keine schnellschnell-ini!! raus hiiiier!"


loool

durchschnittlicher ini-run dauert ca 20min (hdz4 knapp 30-35min)

hdr: 20min

occu:ca 25min 

und occu zuleaven bringt doch nix geht genauso schnell wie andere inis fast und bringt deutlich mehr marken (8Stück!!!)


----------



## Hell's Lord (30. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich die Ini schon mehrmals mit meinem Warri durchgetankt, aber egal. Ich sage nur, dass ich verstehen kann, warum Leute direkt gehen, da es schwierig ist. Aber schlaf ersma deinen Suff aus! 2k DPS sind für HDR Hero halt wenig. Wie willst du da das Lichking Event mit schaffen?



Wie willst du das Lichking Event schaffen xDDD
Ahaha, selten so ne dämliche Frage gehört. 3 x 2k Dps = 6k reichen allemal für das bescheuerte Event.
Das ist wohl der einfachste "Boss" von den drei neuen Inis aus der Eiskronenzitadelle.
Und selbst wenn mans nicht schaffen sollte mit der Dps; Man kann immer noch den Boss vorlaufen lassen, und wenn du s dann nicht schaffst, na dann gute Nacht.

Mfg.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Januar 2010)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich mache als Tank nur ungern zB HdR, technische Gründe, ich erklärs mal
> 
> die Mobs kommen nur vereinzelt um die ecke, aber meine Fähigkeiten machen nur auf Zack schaden, also einmal, ohne dot o.ä. und sie haben CDs, d.h. 2 Mobs kommen um die Ecke Donnerknall, 2 weitere, Schockwelle, und der letzte müsste dann solo angetankt werden, in der Zeit nuken die DDs aber wieder auf die ersten Mobs so viel, dass ich bei denen Aggro verlier, Konzantration geht ja aufs Aggro halten von allen Mobs, net von einzelnen
> 
> ...




Erspar dir deine Mühen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du siehst ja an den ganzen Comments wie dämlich/unwissend/"pro" ein Teil der Buffed "Community" hier ist. Und an die Leute, die mal mit schlechtem Equip dabei waren und es geschafft haben. Meint ihr die anderen hätten auch euren Equipstand gehabt und es nicht durch besseres kompensiert. Aber wie gesagt, ich erspar mir die Mühen nun auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonero (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.




Also ich habe drei Tanks (DK, Pala und Warri) mit denen ich regelmäßig Daylie mache. Wenn Occu oder Ankahet kommt leave ich Grp, nicht weil ich die innis schwer finde a) occu nervt einfach b) ankahet dauert zulang und ist zu noobwipe anfällig (ersten zwei mobpacks und unten bei den Feuern).


HdR tanke ich mit allen drei sehr gerne. Mit pala ist der rest gruppe egal. Bei DK und Warri braucht man ne vernünftige gruppe. Das merkt man schon nach kurzer Zeit das heißt nicht das ich die Gruppe nach dem ersten Wipe verlasse aber wenn

- der Duduheiler 90% seiner Heilung mit Pflege oder Heilender Berührung macht 
- Auf meine Frage an den Priest "ob er die cc´n kann" Er mir antwortet " das sind untote die sind imun gegen Mindcontrol"
- Hunter zu dumm für Eisfalle und Irreführung sind 
- egal welcher DD oder Heiler es schafft die Inizialaggro zu ziehen bzw. rumflamet

bin ich weg.


Das ist der Luxus zur Zeit als Tank, man muss sich nicht mit Idioten das Spielen zur Hölle machen.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (30. Januar 2010)

Nur ein Test.

Sorry


----------



## Quintusrex (30. Januar 2010)

Sonero schrieb:


> Das ist der Luxus zur Zeit als Tank, man muss sich nicht mit Idioten das Spielen zur Hölle machen.




Wobei man aber sagen sollte, das es auch bei den Tanks genug Idioten gibt. Ich habe es es schon zig mal erlebt, dass nichtmal auf die Heiler Rücksicht genommen wird. 

Und wer meint er könne in der Burg alle Mobs auf dem Weg zu Ingvar auf einmal pullen, der sollte auch die Aggro halten können, oder halt nur 1 oder 2 Gruppen pulle.


Ich für meinen Teil, mache die eine Random am Tag eh nur noch mit der Gilde, lieber helfe ich nem 80er Neuling, als mit Impatypen die nur noch aufs Schwanzometer oder auf die Uhr schauen in Tiefflug durch ne Ini zu hetzten.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Januar 2010)

HdR mag Ich persönlich auch nicht tanken doch ich leave die Grp nicht schon bei Beginn. 

Gestern war ich zb mit Heiler auch in HdR gelandet wo der erste Heiler gleich geleavt hat .. Nachdem er wohl gemerkt hat das er zu unfähig für dort war. Natürlich mit Schwertgriff welcher bei nem Trashmob gefallen iss.. 

es gibt mit Heiler eigentlich keine Ini wo Ich nich heilen mag. Aber die Gruppe würd ich trotz allem nicht stehen lassen. Assozial hoch Zehn


----------



## Warlockguy (30. Januar 2010)

Hassini: Oculus

Mit den Scheiß drachen bringt unser Gear nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XRayFanatic (30. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Letztens in HdS.
> Gruppe wurde zusammengestellt und portet sich rein. Alle sind drin bis auf den Tank. Der Heiler meckert ungeduldig im Party-Channel. Keine Reaktion von unserem geehrten Bären. Heiler verlässt die Gruppe. Fünf Minuten vergehn. Trotz Nachfragen immer noch keine Reaktion vom Tank. Bis er sich dann schließlich doch erbarmt mit uns zu reden. War in etwa so:
> 
> Bär: leavt die grp
> ...




Lol, der würd bei mir bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag da drinne stehen, sag nur ALT + F4, das dauert bis den aus der Gruppe voten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er bleibt als offline in der Gruppe stehen und du bist machtlos.

Das Heiler und Tanks immer die Arschis sind dürfte ja wohl klar sein, daran müßtest dich eigentlich gewöhnt haben @ Captn.Pwn. Aber es geht auch anders. Letztens Tank zu mir gewhispert:

"Sauberer Heal, gz und thx für den netten run"

ich zum Tank (ein Bärchen)

"Saubere Arbeit, gz auch dir für nen entspannten run"

Also es gibt auch Spieler vom alten Schlag die noch gegenseitigen Respekt kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impes (30. Januar 2010)

Grüße.

Meine Wenigkeit spielt zumal einfach alles.
1. Bekommt man (darauf sind ja irgendwie alle geil..) die Massen an Marken.
2. Erfahrung, egal, wie oft man die Instanz schon gegangen ist. (Egal, ob Tank, Healer, oder DD)
und 3. Lernt man- da es immer wieder andere Leute sind- neue Spieler kennen, lieben und eventuell auch 'hassen'.

Aber das Leaven selbst wäre für mich ein Neues. Wo bleibt der Spaß am Spiel und der Zusammenhalt, für was ein MMORPG denn so bekannt geworden ist? Wenn ich alleine und nur für mich spielen möchte, kaufe ich mir ein Ballerspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Warlockguy schrieb:


> Mit den Scheiß drachen bringt unser Gear nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Afaik besseres Gear -> mehr DrachenHP


----------



## Kramatieklärher (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich dann 15min wartezeit hab, log ich auf irgendeinen twink und mach da daily,
> wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P



okay krass, ich weiß nicht obs absicht ist aber ich hab noch nie so nen assozialen und wenig durchdachten Beitrag wie deinen gelesen.


----------



## Pahhw (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm keine Ahnung, aber es liegt wohl wirklich an der Ausrüstung (hab deinen Char jetzt nicht angeschaut). Mit meinem Tank war ich ne Weile auch ständig in HdS und Vio, seit dem letzten Aufrüsten allerdings gar nicht mehr.
Allerdings kann man ja auch gezielt nach Inis suchen und das auch nach mehreren (wenn ich nicht irre), bekommst halt 2 Marken weniger, was immer noch besser ist als ne Ini zu verlassen und gar nix zu bekommen.

zitat MrGimbel

wenn man icht über das Random systemim occu landet gibts keinen beutel und ohne beutel keinen drachen


----------



## Percoan (30. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe alles in einer Random - Instanz durch, angefangen von schlechter equipten leuten bis hin zu gerade-erst-80-Spielern =)

allerdings: bei "ogogogogogog" - Gegrunze - 1 Warnung, bei der 2. bin ich weg>_>
bei Beleidigungen, die über ein "Noob" hinausgehen bin ich sofort weg, wenn der Betreffende nicht nach einem Gruppenvote draußen ist

andernfalls bin ich recht umgänglich... auch, wenn es schwer ist, beiße ich mich durch - WOTLK ist einfach genug geworden, da freu ich mich auch mal über Herrausforderungen ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Januar 2010)

Pahhw schrieb:


> _"Hmm keine Ahnung, aber es liegt wohl wirklich an der Ausrüstung (hab deinen Char jetzt nicht angeschaut). Mit meinem Tank war ich ne Weile auch ständig in HdS und Vio, seit dem letzten Aufrüsten allerdings gar nicht mehr.
> Allerdings kann man ja auch gezielt nach Inis suchen und das auch nach mehreren (wenn ich nicht irre), bekommst halt 2 Marken weniger, was immer noch besser ist als ne Ini zu verlassen und gar nix zu bekommen."
> zitat MrGimbel_
> 
> wenn man icht über das Random systemim occu landet gibts keinen beutel und ohne beutel keinen drachen



Naja, dann hol dir halt den Drachen aus HdZ4. Gibt es nicht auch vom Wyrmruhtempel ein Drachen, wenn die auf ehrfürchtig sind?
Und wenn man aus welchen Gründen auch immer unbedingt den Drachen aus Ocu haben muss, bleibt einem wohl nichts anderes übrig. Ansonsten siehe oben, wie man an Drachen kommt oder vermeidet 100mal HdS machen zu müssen.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (30. Januar 2010)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich mache als Tank nur ungern zB HdR, technische Gründe, ich erklärs mal
> 
> die Mobs kommen nur vereinzelt um die ecke, aber meine Fähigkeiten machen nur auf Zack schaden, also einmal, ohne dot o.ä. und sie haben CDs, d.h. 2 Mobs kommen um die Ecke Donnerknall, 2 weitere, Schockwelle, und der letzte müsste dann solo angetankt werden, in der Zeit nuken die DDs aber wieder auf die ersten Mobs so viel, dass ich bei denen Aggro verlier, Konzantration geht ja aufs Aggro halten von allen Mobs, net von einzelnen
> 
> ...



Richtig, ich habe genau aus dem Grund auch Probleme dort. Letztens habe ich bis zum Event getankt war alles kein Problem. Als dann die einzelnen Mobgruppen bei den Barrieren kamen war das Problem, das jeder auch wenn ich Zeichen gesetzt habe auf ein anderes Target dmg gemacht hat. Naja Shit happens. Dann wurd ich noch geflamet , drauf geschissen.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (30. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Holy Pala leave ich nur HdR. Einfach weil ich erst seit kurzem mit ihm heile und ohne richtige Gruppenheals HdR saumaßen schwierig ist. Habs nen paar Mal mitgemacht als Holy, spätestens beim 2ten Boss warens um die 4 Wipes. Obs an mir lag, oder am Tank ist auch schnuppe. Als DD ging es meist, aber jetzt möchte ich mir das ehrlich gesagt als Daily Dungeon nicht mehr so oft antun... klar, der Dungeon ist endlich mal anspruchsvoll, na und? Bringt mir herzhaft wenig, wenn die Repkosten danach übelst hoch sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Inzen habe ich noch nie geleavt, mir fällt aber immom auf, dass besonders Ocu und HdS oft kommt... und dort leaven fast immer welche...


----------



## Cazor (30. Januar 2010)

Blasennasenhausen ftw?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rot is Tank, das is DMG over all HdB hc, da soll man keinen Hass kriegen


----------



## Treni (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...




du noob,

hab mit meinen krieger gar keine probs...
occu is doch sowieso easy


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Entweder alles frische 80er oder sie hatten keinen Bock ihre richtige Rota zu fahren. xD


----------



## Nexilein (30. Januar 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Blasennasenhausen ftw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist daran schlimm? Ich hatte neulich auch 4 recht frische 80er in der Gruppe, da ist das eben so...


----------



## Blutlos (30. Januar 2010)

Warlockguy schrieb:


> Hassini: Oculus
> Mit den Scheiß drachen bringt unser Gear nichts



Dies wurde schon vor längerer Zeit geändert, die Drachen skalieren nun mit dem Equip des Charakters.

Im Übrigen betrifft dies einen einzigen Kampf, der in der zufälligen Variante überdies mit zwei Triumph-Marken, einem Beutel Edelsteine und der geringen Chance auf ein episches, fliegendes Reittier belohnt wird. 

Aber wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, kann der Anlass, um die vier anderen Gruppenmitglieder im Stich zu lassen gar nicht mehr gering genug sein. Ja, die neue Generation, in der Tat.


----------



## noizycat (30. Januar 2010)

Oculus ist selbst mit frisch 80ern nicht schwer, der Kampf dauert nur länger ... setzt natürlich voraus, die Leute wissen, was die Drachen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema ... mich nervt eines: Dass man in den ersten 15 Minuten nicht kicken kann. Vor 80 gab es da tatsächlich schon EP Leecher, und auch in Heros nerven mich solche *kein Bock, ich geh afk* Leute ... *grummel* Und ich hätte gern eine Ignore-per-Rechtsklick Funktion. Damit ich schneller Ruhe vor dämlichen BÄM-MAX-DPS-DDs habe, die scheinbar Angst vor nem Totenkopf haben und auf alles andere hauen, und mir dann was übers Tanken erzählen wollen. Oder wenn ich mal wieder DDs sehe, denen es nicht schnell genug geht und die denken, sie müssen pullen ... der Tank wirds schon richten. Nee, da spar ich mir den Spott, sollen se mal schön verrecken. Aber wenn sie dann noch den Heiler flamen, wieso er sie nicht heilt, könnt ich kotzen ... 

Ich hätte auch nix dagegen, dass man die Leute noch auf Ignore packen kann, kurz nachdem sie die Gruppe verlassen haben. Die berühmten *ich warte bis alle Gieren, würfel dann Bedarf und verpisse mich sofort* Leute sind nämlich meist zu schnell weg. 

Naja, man kann nicht alles haben. ^^


----------



## Cazor (30. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Und was ist daran schlimm? Ich hatte neulich auch 4 recht frische 80er in der Gruppe, da ist das eben so...



2 k DPS macht mein Chefkochschurke mit I-lvl 200 und Täuschungsskillung mit Taschendiebstahlglyphe und die hatten alle T9, was mir zuviel Mühe is für meinen Koch


----------



## Hortensie (30. Januar 2010)

Pahhw schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> seit dem sie den drachen in denn occulus gepatcht haben haben habe ich jetzt 109 random dugeon hinter mir mit meinem Mage (mainchar)
> DAVON 72x hds (seit 25 leave ich regelmässig weil ich diese instanz nichtmehr ertrage)
> ...





Kannst du mir, oder irgend ein anderer hier sagen, wie man den Drachen bekommt? Muss man etwas dafür erfüllen?


----------



## noizycat (30. Januar 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Kannst du mir, oder irgend ein anderer hier sagen, wie man den Drachen bekommt? Muss man etwas dafür erfüllen?


Du musst erfolgreich über das Zufallsinstanztool in die Heroini gekommen sein und diese erfolgreich anschließen. Dann kannste in der Kiste beim Endboss nen Beutel looten, in dem der Drache sein KANN. Wie immer total glücksabhängig ...


----------



## Bummrar (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.



instant leave ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich heut direkt 2 ma hintereinander gemacht (war halt blöd mit den 30 min warten aber das wras mir wert) als ich nachm buffn noch fix gereggt hab und der dk in die gruppe rante hab ich instant geleavt.. manche leute sind halt einfach echt lernresistent


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> 
> wenn ich dann 15min wartezeit hab, log ich auf irgendeinen twink und mach da daily,
> wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P



lol...
-hdr ist total easy zu tanken
-ich freu mich jedes mal über occu wegen dem edelsteinbeutel am ende (kann ein drache drin sein)
-einfach armseelig ...


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

noizycat schrieb:


> Du musst erfolgreich über das Zufallsinstanztool in die Heroini gekommen sein und diese erfolgreich anschließen. Dann kannste in der Kiste beim Endboss nen Beutel looten, in dem der Drache sein KANN. Wie immer total glücksabhängig ...


Der dropt aber wohl recht häufig, was ich mitbekommen hab.
Und wie gesagt, man muss RANDOM in Ocu landen und die Kiste selbst looten, sonst gibts keinen Beutel.


----------



## Hortensie (30. Januar 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Also hoffen, das ich Occulus komme, und dieanderen nicht gleich schreiend fliehen... ähm..hüstel , nur leise geflüstert: Ich mag Occulus


----------



## Leach09 (30. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich Ocu komme, dann rege ich mich zwar auf, dass ich das 3. mal hintereinander schon oculus bekomme, leaven tu ich aber nicht, finde ich unfair den anderen gegenüber, denn diese müssen doch auch die Qual ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst kann ich nur sagen, das solche Leaver einfach nur (entschuldigt den Ausdruck) Spasten sind.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Also hoffen, das ich Occulus komme, und dieanderen nicht gleich schreiend fliehen... ähm..hüstel , nur leise geflüstert: Ich mag Occulus


Wollen wir tauschen? Ich komm fast ständig Oculus und den Drachen hab ich eh schon. Kannst mein Dungeonfinder-Glück gern haben, ich freu mich drauf, mal wieder andere Inis als nur Ocu und Nexus und Gundrak zu sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (30. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> unterschätze mal nicht die bedeutung der dds in hdr.
> 
> klar bei den wellen sind tank und healer am meisten gefragt denk ich mal aber bei event mitm LK isses schon wichtig dass du einigermaßen fähige dds hast.
> 
> MFG



Natürlich unterschätze ich die DD´s nicht. Bin ja oft selber unterwegs mit Magier.

Der Knackpunkt an der Ini ist allerdings m.E. nach nicht der Weg nach draußen, sondern der Wellenteil zu Beginn
mit den aufeinanderfolgenden mobtruppen.

ICH habe auch Probleme mit dem Wellenevent und alles muss in die Ecke links oben bevor der Teil startet. Finde das sehr unübersichtlich, fühle mich eingezwängt und wenn der mage aggro hat, weil ein mob frei ungetankt hereinläuft -
zu wenig Raum zum blinzeln - und nach vorne heraus- oha! - besser doch nicht... wo ist der Heiler??? Achja...Ecke!
Und ich nicht im Sichtfeld...mist..mist...Mist...Eisblock?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


K, dann kurz einfrosten und im Tippelschritt zum tank und hoffen, dass der jetzt schnell abspottet.Also blinzeln oft von Wand links zu Wand rechts- zong- wieder zurückwuppen, damage damage damage.

Apüh. Kann man das ganze nicht doch vom Eingang zur Halle her besser erledigen? Habe das 2mal so gemacht und es ging´auch, aber die meisten wollen die Eckenvariante. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mir machen die 3 neuen Inis eine Menge Spaß, japp.


----------



## Uachu (31. Januar 2010)

Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Hab heute das erste Mal Gruppe verlassen, aber nur aus dem Grund DK Tank war frisch 80 (was mich nicht stören würde), aber hatte nur Def Wertung von 500. Heal war auch frisch 80 und is absolut nich klargekommen, nach 4 Wipes in Ahn Kahet beim ersten Boss war es mir dann doch zu doofm aber es hat sich dann eh die komplette Gruppe aufgelöst, weil der Tank gesagt hat er schafft es nicht.


----------



## Thesahne (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin seit 3 Tagen wieder in WoW drin und find die funktion guuuuut... und selbst wenn mal ne lowie-grp dabei is, was solls... is trotzdem nur 20 minuten sache pro ini... 
Letztendlich bringt einen die Funktion nur weiter... Bin seit 2 Tagen am T9 farmen durch marken und läuft alles hammer... hab bisher 3 Teile nur durch die Marken bekommen und die bekommt man ja wohl irre schnell... und wenn man nich in lowie-gruppen will dann schnappt man sich halt paar gildies und macht alles durch... kommt mittlerweile oft bei uns vor dass wir nur 10-15 minuten pro ini brauchen und dann direkt weiter machen... also ca 3 inis pro stunde und das dann rund 3-4 stunden durch... wenn alle zeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja letztendlich isses geschmackssache aber wenn man weiß wie mans richtig machen muss läuft alles =P

So, es is spät und ich bin müde... in dem sinne... gn8^^


----------



## Manolar (31. Januar 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Blasennasenhausen ftw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg ihr habt die instanz doch gepackt oder? was willst du mehr? 


und ich dachte es geht nur mir so, dass ich ständig in hds reinkomme ^^ nervt mittlerweile echt aber warum gleich leaven? marken sind marken egal aus welcher instanz...durch die meißten kann man eh durchspatzieren und sich nebenher nen tee kochen, das loch in der hose flicken und wenn man mag noch ein buch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevydos (31. Januar 2010)

Man kann sich auch selbst sein Spiel vermiesen.

Ich stelle nur in Frage in wie weit das "Rnd" ist, und ich kann verstehen, wenn es einen wirklich nervt, wenn man innerhalb von einer Woche mit zwei Chars 8 Mal Turm oder Burg Utgard kommt, dass man diese Inis nicht mehr sehen kann. Aber da kommt dann vllt ein Aspekt von "zu wenig 5er Inis" zum Vorschein. (Anmk.: JA, ich find es sind definitiv zu wenig! So schnell wie man durch eine, selbst mit miserabler Gruppe, durch ist, kennt man jede Ini mittlerweile auswendig.)

Als Weiteres...
Ich verstehe es nicht.
Nicht mehr...
Lasst mich zusammen fassen, ihr WOLLT(ET) etwas Schwere(re)s (-> Schmiede/Grube/HdR), aber habt nun keine Lust drauf, weils "schwer" ist? Kann ich verstehen. Weils nicht im Sinne von dem "schwer", wie man es aus BC kannte, "schwer" ist.
Ihr mögt Ocu nicht, und verpisst euch, sobald die Ini gewählt wurde, durch das Rndsuchtool? Leute, ihr sucht "ZUFÄLLIG". Aber nicht nur das, die Instanz wurde wirklich extrem vereinfacht, wobei sie dennoch interessanter bleibt, als die restlichen Heros, die Drachen passen sich dem Equip nun an und es gibt extra Loot im Sinne von 2 extra Marken, Edelsteinen sowie die Chance auf einen vorher extrem (!) seltenen Drachen! Was will man denn mehr? Die Instanz ist gewiss nicht mehr schwerer, als die anderen Heros. Aber gut, wer meint, er muss direkt die Gruppe verlassen, der is wohl nicht fähig mit ein paar neuen Sachen (Drachen...) umzugehen. Oder was auch immer...Ich finds lächerlich. 

Ach, naja. Nicht nur, dass ich mir selbst widerspreche, so machts auch keinen Sinn mit euch darüber zu diskutieren, weil ihr sowieso absolut uneinsichtig seid. Was nicht heissen mag, dass ihr in jedem Punkt völlig unrecht haben müsst, aber wohl eher heisst, dass ihr oft übertreibt...
Ich bin, und bleibe, bei der Meinung "Früher war alles (oh mein Gott, wirklich alles?! ... neee...oder vllt doch? Oder vllt im Gesamten?) besser!" und will damit sagen, dass die Designer im BC Content ein definitiv besseres Gleichgewicht zwischen benötigtem Skill, Gear, Klassen, Fertigkeiten und Einsatz dieser (CC) in Instanzen hergestellt haben. In WotLk kommen mir (meine Meinung!) viele Dinge sehr so vor, als seien sie im Prinzip "einfach so hingeklatscht worden" (hey, hatten die Entwickler keine Lust, keine Zeit, keine Leute oder kein Geld um was Vernünftiges wie zu BC(/Classic) draus zu machen? Oder empfand man das einfach als unnötig, da die Leute auch so, mit weniger Aufwand, an der Leine gehalten werden können? Ob die was besseres zu tun haben, oder obs wirklich keine Absicht war, sondern einfach ... ungewollte Fehleinschätzung?)

Egal. Geheult wird immer, und das wird immer das einzige sein, was man hört. Denn wer geht schon in ein Forum voller Leute die sich beschweren, denn man geht ja nur noch in ein Forum um sich zu beschweren, um ein Spiel zu preisen, wenn er denn schon weiss, dass die Leute, die sich dort beschweren, ihm gleich widersprechen, flamen, beleidigen, niedermachen und verjagen? Perfekt läuft es, wenn keiner etwas von sich hören lässt oder so...

bla bla...etc... :/
Vllt hat Blizz einfach zu viel Freiraum für die Spieler gelassen. Und zuviel zu deren Gunsten entwickelt...


----------



## Talismaniac (31. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.



Is schon sehr sehr schwierig mit Krieger, das stimmt, aber ich leave nicht. Ich bitte die DPS Maschinen ein bisschen runter zu fahren, wenn möglich stuns einsetzen usw.

Übrigens, war heute in ner ini und die Leute wussten nicht was zappen ist... Wo sind die alten zocker hin? >.<


----------



## Toamar (31. Januar 2010)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder wie so vom Thema abgeschweift werden kann... 
Back to the Topic PLZ...


----------



## Lpax (31. Januar 2010)

Traurig wie sich hier angestellt wird.

Erst seiten lange texte wie einfach wow ist und dann die feststellung das nicht jeder brauchbar ist für bestimmte dinge^^

Ich spiele tank,heal sowie dd... und ja nicht jede inze ist toll aber noch lange kein prob.
Keiner will rep. kosten...mit dem leuten mal in der inze reden soll helfen.
Wenn ich keine 10k dps halten kann ...kann ich aber die eier haben das auch zu sagen.
Wer dann noch aggro zieht stirbt pech gehabt.
Aber die inze verlassen...nein danke.

Zu dem eigendlichen problem das dieses thema hier behandelt kann ich nur sagen ....Das ist mir Nicht bekannt.
Ich habe keine prob. mit dem tool und komm prima meinen chars da zurecht.


----------



## Chillers (31. Januar 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Traurig wie sich hier angestellt wird.
> 
> Erst seiten lange texte wie einfach wow ist und dann die feststellung das nicht jeder brauchbar ist für bestimmte dinge^^
> 
> ...


Kann es nicht auch sein, dass Leute verschwinden, weil sie eine Ini wie Oculus eben noch nicht kennen und sich
nicht trauen, das zuzugeben? Weil man dann ja den anderen abfordert, mal kurz! innezuhalten und zu schreiben.

Oder weil man als (frischer) tank in HdS eben Zeit zum sammeln und antanken braucht, was einige einfach nicht berücksichtigen, sondern sofort *GOGOGO- ach, pull´ich eben...* brüllen. Da verginge mir auch die Lust als tank.

Oder man traut sich nicht als tank in HdR den Heiler (Druide) zu bitten, mit Hots zu arbeiten (beim tank immer frisch halten, bei allen anderen nach Möglichkeit auch, Pflege/Wildwuchs/rasche Heilung verwenden und heil. Berührung bitte! da vergessen außer man hat die Möglichkeit des sofort auslösens- da ist hB gut!).

Niemand will kurz etwas erklären oder Rücksicht nehmen. Lieber verbraucht man seine Zeit für Geflame oder uneffektive Zänkerei.


Ich war heute über DF zunächst HdR recht fix drin als letzter DD. Der Trupp hatte vorher wohl Grube gemacht, da fiel es dem Heiler ein, zu grätzen,weil er die quest dort wohl nicht fertig bekommen hatte .

Tank meinte:*Warum hast du nichts gesagt???* Ich sagte nix, aber dachte mir - wenn noch was fehlt, sollte man das schon sagen und nicht darauf hoffen, dass andere sehen :*AHA! X macht noch quest!* (und mitzählen).

Heiler:* Ist wohl besser, ihr macht ohne mich weiter!*

Tank leavt. Ein anderer DD auch.

Da konnte ich nimmer - musste lachen, habe Gruppe verlassen, da der Heiler ja auch nicht weiter wollte.
4 quests zu Ende gemacht (12 Min. warten) und ich konnte mich wieder anmelden.

Sofort wieder drin - PDC! Die Ini liebt mich - ich sie auch.

Das nächste Mal bei Oculus werde ich frank und frei einfach mal sagen - kenne die Ini nicht! Kann wer kurz was erklären? (-> ich kenne sie).

Aber scheint ein Indikator zu sein zu testen, wie k die Leute sind.


----------



## War-Rock (31. Januar 2010)

Ahn Kathet


----------



## Axeleron (31. Januar 2010)

Naja also ich spiel eig alle inis meine lieblingsini man sehe und staune ocu weil die total easy ist und gute items bringt (marken, steinchen) und se geht vor allem schnell. welche ini ich nicht mag ist hds und hdz4 (wart mer ma en patch ab) aber die leave ich ned sondern bring se halt notgedrungen hinter mich.

falls aber hdr kommen sollte goodbye leave umloggen mitm andern char rnd hc machen denn in der ini kann man nur wipen ausser man geht zB mit gilde.

btw 15min rnd block ist ja au ned der weltuntergang verkauf deine berufe oder logg aufn twink


----------



## Chillers (31. Januar 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Ahn Kathet



Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen- ich mache das z.ZT. so:

als Heiler kein prob, wann/wo ich mich anmelde. Spätestens die 2. Ini sitzt.

Als DD´ler ( da muss man geduldiger sein) postieren, wo tägliche qus anstehen - als 1. Argentumturnier.
DF anmelden, bevor man nur eine quest erledigt hat. Warten auf invite.

Eingeladen und sollte ich 15- MinSperre bekommen, quests machen. Wieder anmelden.

Wieder Sperre aus welchen Gründen auch immer? Ab zu Söhne Hodirs/K3. Questen.

Nochmal warten? Zurück Argentum (habe dort als DD RS) - Quests fertigmachen, ab zu *Ekel mag´Feuer* und quests der Ritter der schwarzen Klinge. Da fehlt bei mir noch was bis zu ehrfürchtig.

Bin allerdings nie über Argentum1 hinausgekommen. Es geht schon. Und bevor ich mich ärgere, warum andere nicht die Gruppe verlassen, sondern in Dalaran abhängen, werde ich die 15 Min. in Kauf nehmen. Wird vielleicht was dran geändert in absehbarer Zeit, ist wohl eine Lücke.

Immer geschmeidig bleiben.


----------



## Daddy2010 (1. Februar 2010)

Neulich in Dalaran,

angemeldet, eben mal schnell Tausendwinter gemacht und dann den dungeonfinder an. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Level 30 Mage haben mein 72er TR und mein Main (80er Pala), beide dd, immer Probleme, zügig eine Ini zu finden, aber ich spiele die dann auch immer zu Ende. Allein schon wegen der Abwechslung (und der Marken). 

Mir fehlen noch diverse Inis, die ich noch nie zu Ende gebracht habe. Z.B. Oculus, neulich wieder mal durch Dugeonfinder hinein. Was passiert? 4 Leute leaven, werden ersetzt, die neuen leaven. Dummerweise frag ich nach, wie das mit den Drachen geht, weil ich ja noch nie soweit war. 

Was passiert? Tank fragt: Ist das Dein Ernst? ... und leavt.

Preisfrage:

Wie soll ich jemals in der Ini Bescheid wissen, wenn ich keine Chance habe, sie zu Ende zu spielen? Weil die Einen sich unbeirrt von Tips von einem Wipe zum nächsten stürzen und die anderen genervt beim kleinsten Problem das Handtuch werfen?

PS: ich spiele teilweise IMMER noch (nach 9 Monaten Level 80) mit Sachen, die ich beim Rüstmeister aus Tausendwinter bekommen habe !! Die machen manchmal genauso viel damage wie mein PvE Zeug, aber steigern meine Krit Chance ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (1. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Afaik besseres Gear -> mehr DrachenHP





Nop, nicht in Occu.Ich habe mit meiner Schurkin ein GS von knapp 5.9k (ICC25/Frost Marken Gear) und habe wie mein Rl kumpel der ein GS von 5200+ hat (Hero gear) 75k HP aufm Drachen.In Ulduar beim Flammen Levi usw., DA spielt Gear eine rolle bei den Mounts, Occu "leider" nicht.


----------



## thsme (1. Februar 2010)

Hm... Ich kann die Leute natürlich verstehen, inbesondere die dd´s die eben lange auf einen Instanzinvite warten müssen. Ich als tank habe noch nie länger als 3 Sekunden warten müssen, aber speziell bei HdR bin ich in 60% aller Fälle auch sofort wieder raus.

Nicht weil sie zu schwer ist, sicher ist sie schwerer als andere, aber meist kommt geflame seitens eines dd´s der grad nen guten run an einem Mob hinlegt und mir die Aggro klaut, weil ich mit den anderen 5 beschäftigt bin, oder von einem heiler der Aggro bekommen hat, weil ich leider nicht schnell genug war. 

Denke mal das sich das schlechte Verhalten ausbreitet wie die Pest, die DD´s sind genervt weil Sie so lange warten mussten und wollen nun so schnell wie möglich durch, der Heiler hat vllt einen goldenen Arsch und denkt sich die ganze Zeit was für ein Glück alle anderen haben mit ihm in einer Instanz sein zu dürfen und so hacken sie auf dem Tank rum, weil er natürlich erstmal der erste Ansprechpartner ist, wenn etwas in die hose geht.

Ende vom Lied ist, das der Tank sich schaudernd an den letzten HdR Run errinert und gleich die Gruppe verlässt, wenn diese Instanz nocheinmal kommt.

Auf das geflame kann ich gut verzichten und warte lieber 15 Minuten als mir so einen Stress damit zu machen.

Was Occulus angeht ist diese Instanz natürlich wirklich leicht geworden und mittlerweile geht es auch nur noch darum schnell die Frostmarken zu farmen.
Spass macht eine Instanz bei mir genau 4, wenn es eine ganz besondere ist auch vllt 5 mal, dinge die man oft gemacht hat und immer den selben Verlauf haben verlieren an Reiz.

Im Grunde muss ich sagen, das Ich auch mal gerne eine Ini verlasse, wenn ich einfach keinen Bock drauf habe diese zu spielen. Natürlich kann es sein das ich 3 total nette dd´s und einen super freundlichen Heiler alleine in [hier ini-namen eintragen] lasse, aber warum spiele ich ein Spiel? Natürlich um Spass zu haben, warum sollte ich also ein Spiel spielen das mir absolut keine Freude bringt? Soll ich den 4 mir völlig unbekannten Personen eine Freude machen und in der Ini bleiben, die wenn ich großes Glück habe dann noch ein gequältes "bb" am Ende der Instanz in den Chat tippern? Ich denke nein. Das bringt mir keinen Spass! Wenn man sich persönlich kennt ist das immer was anderes, aber so....nä

Jeder sollte das Spiel so spielen wie es ihm eben gefällt, jeder hier bezahlt seine 13€ und hat das Spiel erstanden. 

Die dd´s sollten sich Luft machen dürfen und können Ihren Unmut hier auch freien Lauf lassen, aber diese sollten auch die Tanks verstehen ^^... Und da es recht viele dd´s auf dem Markt gibt ist die Nachfrage danach eben sehr gering. 


erstmal... 

mfg


----------



## Monsterwarri (1. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die 15 Min halt warten, wie oft kommt sowas schon vor?



Oft...
Also bei Occu löst sich ne Gruppe zu 80% auf.
Bei TU und Ahn'Kahet z.B hab ich es auch schon häufig erlebt.


----------



## Nania (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es als DD immer absolut unsozial und unfair, wenn eine Instanz aufgeht und der Tank sofort abhaut. Ohne einen Ton zu sagen! 
Da tun mir die Tanks nicht leid, was sie doch häufiger tun, da denke ich mir: das sind arrogante A*********. Danke, auf solche Menschen wartet die WoW-Community. Man könnte es doch zumindest mal versuchen, auch in den Hallen der Reflexion. 

Persönlich mag ich den Nexus nicht sonderlich, weil ich die Instanz schon zigmal gesehen habe. 
Dennoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, zu gehen. Schließlich suche ich ja über das Gruppentool nach einer Rnd-Instanz und nehm dann auch das, was kommt. 

Einstellungen wie: bei der und der Instanz verlasse ich immer die Gruppe, kann ich persönlich nur in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## Weißer (2. Februar 2010)

bei occu ist es momentan wirklich extrem.
War gestern Occu mit meinem Pala-heiler. Lief eigentlich alles gut bis nach dem ersten boss ein DD die Gruppe verlassen hat.
Gut wir dachten uns "ok" und haben kurz auf einen DD gewartet. Zack da war er auch schon da und wieder weg. wir sind dann wieder in Gruppensuche gegangen für einen neuen DD. Der Neue war da und zack wieder weg... Das gane ging ca 5 min so bis endlich einer da blieb.

Occu is doch eigentlich total genial man ist schnell durch und bekommt 4 Marken extra, 2-3 steinchen und vielleicht noch nen Drachen ?!

Mfg Weißer


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Occu hc hasse ich, leav aber nur falls es auch andere tun, da sich das warten auf neue nicht lohnt.
HdR hc leave ich, da ich den Heiler nicht uebervordern will
HdS leav ich nicht, hasse aber da sieunglaublich lahm ist und Tribunal tanken einfach suckt )=


----------



## Tilim (2. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich dann 15min wartezeit hab, log ich auf irgendeinen twink und mach da daily,
> wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P



Leute wie dich sollte man direkt bannen vergraben und nie mehr ausgraben. Egoisten wie du machen WoW zu dem was es geworden ist.

Zu dem Problem: Bei oku passiert mir das auch oft. Bleib einfach bis zum schluss in der Gruppe. Ich glaube wenn 3 oder 4 leaven wird für den Letzten die wartezeit aufgehoben.


----------



## Laxera (2. Februar 2010)

lol, wer das hier nicht kennt der hat echt mal voll glück....

ich hatte das schon oft (occulus, hds, gundrak, draktaron (die letzten 3 hass ich eig. selbst...mieser loot (sollte mal erneuert werden - so auf HDR, GVS und Seelenschmiede niveau - also auf normal halt))

schlimmer war aber mal: wir hatten eine voll gute randomgruppe und sind 5x Ini per suchsystem gegangen (mit selber besetzung) und sind 5X (!!!) in Gundrak gelandet (bis wir keinen mehr hatten...sowas verdirbt einem halt echt den spass - noch mehr als wenn leute leaven....wobei leute die einfach gehen (mehr als nur nen "kurzen" bann kriegen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlimmer aber noch als das oben: vorgestern war mein server mal kurz down (forscherliga) und wir waren gerade Grube von Saron hero (nach dem 2ten boss) und wollten die eigentlich zu ende machen (waren über Spezi dungeon drin - also ich DD schmami und mein freund (guter kriegertank)) und flogen dann raus wegen server down, als wir wieder rein kamen waren wir beide in SW und aus der instanzgruppe....dann hatten wir ID, hatten die marke von endboss nicht und konnten da auch nimmer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das beste kommt aber noch: hatten nat. ticket geschrieben und die GM-Susi (zumindest hatte sie/er nen weibl. namen) meinte das sie a) die ID net zurücksetzen könnte (was net stimmt, hatte das schon mal so ähnlich und hab meinen reset gekriegt) b) wir die marke nicht kriegen würden und c) wir auch keinen loot oder so kriegen was ich ja mal einfach scheiße finde (das ist SERVICE UNTER ALLER SAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.



Ich lass solche DD einfach paar mal sterben.

Wieso soll HdR als Krieger sau schwer sein? Wenn ich da ins trudeln komm, liegt das immer nur an von dir o.g. DD.
Muß man doch auch nur alle Mobs zusammen ziehn.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Februar 2010)

Warlockguy schrieb:


> Hassini: Oculus
> 
> Mit den Scheiß drachen bringt unser Gear nichts
> 
> ...



Die Drachen skalieren mit deinem Gear. Ich glaube seit 3.1, auf jeden Fall schon sehr lange.


----------



## Bighorn (3. Februar 2010)

Verstehe das Oculus Problem nicht. die Ini ist und war schon immer pillepalle.
Ich habe mit beiden Tanks den Drachen, glaube jeweils nach dem ersten oder zweiten Besuch bekommen und gehe da immer noch rein.

Allerdings hat man als Tank schon die berühmte A-Karte gezogen. Kaum ist man am Mob oder Boss wird gebombt was geht oder auf Einzelziele eingeschossen die der Tank garantiert noch nicht im Focus hatte.
Klar möchte man schnell durch, nicht nur als DDler. Aber miteinander, nicht gegeneinander.

Mit meinem DK hab ich mir t9Tankequip als DDler zusammen gesucht und dann als Tank los gezogen.
Kurze Ansage "Tanke heute das erste Mal" und es hat geklappt mit den dd's. Komunikationist alles. Wem's dann nicht passt kann gehen, gibt genug die in der Warteschlange stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HdR ist bisher an mir als Tank vorüber gegangen. Eine Kurze Absprache der Ziele würde da aber auch einiges vereinfachen. Wenns dann nicht klappt kann mans immer noch aufgeben.

Wortlos gehen halte ich für feige. Einerseits mosern die Inis sind zu einfach um dann den Schwanz einzuziehen ... dann lieber sagen "Leuts, die Ini pack ich net / hab ich keinen Bock zu", kein Problem 
Blizz hat einen da ja rein gesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (3. Februar 2010)

Heute wurde endlich mein Twink DK 80 und ich wollte ein paar Hero Inis machen um Marken abzugreifen. Um überhaupt in die Hero inis reinzukommen habe ich mir ein Sachen herstellen lassen (PVP Platte). Ich hatte dann Grün/Blaues Equip, das gerade noch so für die hero ini reichte bzw. einen Gearscore von ca 2600. (Ja Gearscore ist hier extrem verhasst, aber es zeigt relativ gut wie das Equip der Chars ist).

Ich ging also meine 3-4 Hero Inis und das Fazit war echt jämmerlich :/
HDZ4: 2sek nachm Port waren bereits die ersten 2 dd's weg und neue mussten her. Die Leute hatten alle nen Gearscore von +4000. Am Ende der Ini war der Tank Platz 1 im dmg und ich Platz 2
Occulus: Auch hier ist wieder 1 dd direkt am Anfang aus der Ini. Den dmg hab ich mir jetzt nicht angeschaut, da durch die Drachen das Resultat eh nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Azjol: Naja hier blieben Ausnahmsweise mal alle in der Gruppe, jedoch war ich hier knapp Platz 3 im DMG. Platz 1 war wiedermal der Tank und ein Fury hat sich mit mir um den zweiten Platz geprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir hatten auch nen Imba Mage mit nem Gearscore von +5000 dabei der ganze 800dps fuhr.
Gundrak: Hier war die Gruppe ebenfalls in Ordnung. Nur machten wir die Ini zu viert. Der letzte DD hat sich an den Tank gehängt und war die ganze Ini afk.
Ein Kollege hat mal erzählt er wäre mit nem Hunter in ner Hero Ini gewesen. Der hatte eine 264 Waffe aus ICC25 und war andauernd in Meleerange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Main ist Tank und ich mach mit dem auch öfters Rnd Hero für die Frostmarken und bisher ist mir eines aufgefallen. Die ganzen Problemkinder die ich bisher hatten waren IMMER die DD's. Ich hatte mit dem Tank nie einen schlechten Healer oder jetzt mit dem Twink einen schlechten Tank. Klar ist das Equip nicht immer das Beste, aber die haben nie rumgemotzt, waren nicht die ganze Zeit afk, haben ihre Rolle immer gut gespielt und haben nie direkt die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Thufeist (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich komm auch nur Oculus, Nexus und Gundrak, obwohl ich auch mal gern wieder andere Inis sehen würde. zum Beispiel die zwei, wo ich noch Erfolge brauch, aber die krieg ich so ziemlich nie.
> Naja, egal, letztens den blauen Drachen bekommen, kann mich freuen. Nu muss ich wenigstens nimmer bangen, wenn sich Ocu-Gruppen instant auflösen... xD



Kann ich eh nicht verstehen wieso sich Ocu Gruppen auflösen..
Die Ini dauert keine 20 Minuten und gibt 5 oder 6 Marken plus die 2 von der Daily..


----------



## Blutlos (3. Februar 2010)

Du redest davon mit PvP Equip in Inzen zu gehen und gleichzeitig von Gearscore?
*weint*


DeathDragon schrieb:


> Um überhaupt in die Hero inis reinzukommen habe ich mir ein Sachen herstellen lassen (PVP Platte).... Ich hatte dann Grün/Blaues Equip, das gerade noch so für die hero ini reichte bzw. einen Gearscore von ca 2600. (Ja Gearscore ist hier extrem verhasst, aber es zeigt relativ gut wie das Equip der Chars ist).


----------



## schattenkriegerin (3. Februar 2010)

was ich als schreklich finde war am sonntag 

mit dudu 80 geworden t9 schultern geholt und ab alsheiler in die erste inidrak tharon nach 5 min wurde ich raus geschmiessen weil ich kein gutes ecip habe (keiner war gestorben ) 
2ter versuch azul als dd durfte ich zwar bis zum schluss bleiben wurde aber ausgemeckert das ich zu wenig dps mache 
lol die nächsten inis ohne problem rien und geheilt 

selbst hdb mitten in der blitznova ohne probleme 
hdr ,ss und grube nh geheilt nur 1 gestorbern und das war ich selbst 

ich verstehe also nicht was manche haben nur weil man keine guten sachen hat heist das noch lane nicht das man nicht gut heilen kann


----------



## Charuati (3. Februar 2010)

Die Leaver sind wirklich die Pest in WoW geworden und es macht echt keinen Spass mehr.

Keine der 'alten' Nordend-Instanzen, wo es nicht gleich, oder nach kurzer Zeit, heißt 'xy hat die Gruppe verlassen' / 'Äh, no Bock auf die ini' / 'Ihr seid zu schlecht' / 'Sry, muss weg'. Aber das sind noch die Leut, die wenigstens was sagen und leaven. Viel schlimmer sind die Typen, die in der Gruppe bleiben, rausporten und danach nicht ansatzweise ansprechbar sind. 

Da bekommt man doch die Kretze, bei solchen Typen!

Wäre es nicht möglich, den 'Deserteur'-Debuff so umzugestalten, das er analog von zeitlich beschränkten Tränken und Waffenverzauberungen, die mit dem ausloggen einen Timestopp bekommen und mit dem einloggen weiterlaufen, funktioniert?
Außerdem finde ich persönlich, dass der Debuff eine Eskalation durchlaufen sollte. 1-5 Leaves 15 min., 5-10 Leaves 30 min., 10-100 leaves 60 min. und >100 Leaves 6h! Da es jedoch immer Situationen gibt, die das Leaven rechtfertigen werden, würde so auch der Encounter im Laufe eines WoW-Account-Lebens die schmerzhafte Zahl von >100 erreichen. Aus diesem Grund sollte jede beendete Instanz, die durch den DF vollzogen wurde, den Encounter wieder um 1 reduzieren.
So würde jeder 'Ich hab keine Bock-Deserteur' seine gerechte Strafe erhalten und wir könnten vielleicht mal endlich wieder 'normal' zocken.


----------



## Xtreem (3. Februar 2010)

Kann auch nicht verstehen, warum so oft in manchen inis so stark geleaved wird (besonders hdb, hds und ocu).
Zum einen sind die "alten" hc-inis dermaßen leicht durch die vielen nerfs geworden und zum anderen dauert eigl keine ini wirkl lange.
hat man mal 1-3 frische 80er dabei... mein gott... jeder war mal in der situation. die 10min mehr bringen auch keinen um. und wer es eilig hat und keine zeit hat, der sollte sich erst gar net anmelden. 

als leidenschaftlicher tank hab ich wenigstens das glück, dass sich die lücken der leavenden dds schnell schließen lassen ^^

allerdings geh ich auch nicht gern nach hdr hc mit frischen 80ern, da diese ini doch schon noch etwas anspruchvolles vorweisen kann.
(an paar stellen, net komplett ^^)

und sone "ogog!!11"-schreier, die die nächste grp pullen _müssen_, wenn der heiler (oder vll sogar noch andre) mana schlürfen muss, haben sowieso bei mir vers*****en. der darf dann seine aggro behalten, hat er sich ja auch selbst mit großer müh und viel sozialem einsatz erarbeitet.

an dieser stelle würde ich mir eine realm-übergreifende ignore-list wünschen ^^
denn trotz vieler behauptungen, dass dies möglich sei, kam bei mir immer die meldung "spieler nicht gefunden".
aber... vll verweigert wow ja selbst die kenntnis über solche anti-grp-spieler ^^

der tank-nachwuchs soll sich net entmutigen lassen, von den wannbe-rumflame-dds.
zum einen sind wir als tanks mangelware und finden immer wieder schnell ne neue gruppe und zum anderen hegen nur wenige leute symphatie für welche, die in ner ini nur sind um der grp ihre ansammlung von beleidigungen anzupreisen. ein kick des unliebsamen und weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

PS: zu der sache mit dem "bann"-debuff: nach ablauf der 15min(dieses uhr-symbol bei den debuffs) bekommt man keinen deserteur mehr. ebenso bekommt man kein deserteur, wenn die grp "gesprengt" wird und man dann nur noch alleine in der ini steht. gleich von der ini aus neu anmelden und man hat keine zeitsperre.

Tante Edith meint, dass es leider schade ist, dass man nur einen immer in der gruppe per vote-kick entfernen kann. hat man das pech und hat 2 oder mehr von der unsozialen sorte, muss man sich entscheiden, welchen man losweren möchte. eine änderung hierbei wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Yveri1985 (3. Februar 2010)

ich bin mit meinem pala grad 80 geworden , konnte mir aufgrund der rnd-normal.daylie auch direkt 1 t9 teil rein , und den rest hat ich dieses getemperte saronitzeugs
so grade an der crittimmunitaet fuer heros denk ich mir, jezz farmste marken ... und sie an ... in der regel konnte der heiler mein mangelndes eq kompensiern ODER es war immer ne andere plattenklasse dabei Krieger/dk die dann ma ab und an nen trashmob offgetankt hatte wenns problematisch mit meiner aggro wurde.

bis auf einmal hatt ich eigtl nie probleme mitm tank und im besagtem fall habe ich die instanz verlassen weil der dudu meinte mit feral-eq UND feral-skillung heilen zu muessen , und nach dem wipe bei den 3 aufsehern vor dem ersten boss in azjol hab ich dann halt gesagt das er wohl besser wiederkaeme wenn er healeq hat , stattdessen weigerte er sic schliesslich und 2 von den dd´s waren aus seiner gilde, also haette ich den kickvote eh verloren , also bin ich gegangen , hab mir waehrend des debuffs was zu essen gemacht und hab danach schoen weiter marken gefarmt ^^

was hdb betrifft, naja am anfang wird gefragt ob lange oder kurze fassung und ab gehts ^^
occu sind einige eigtl ganz heiss drauf wegen dem drachen


----------



## Adnuf (3. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...


----------



## Saiyida (3. Februar 2010)

juri94 schrieb:


> Also ich stimme dir zu, ich spiele einen Tank Dk (Dk flames könnt ihr euch sparen) und ich kenne es wenn dann so n retripala mit 10k dps oder so auf einem mob rumhaut, sich dann wundert warum er aggro hat (Omen ftw) und dann mich noch beleidigt.... wenn ich ihm das vieh dann abspotte macht er gleich wieder full dmg drauf und wundert sich wieder warum er aggro hat -.-
> dann noch flames wie scheiß tank (obwohl ich für meist besser equipt bin als der jenige) etc.....
> 
> mfg



kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...
Irgendwie bekommen die DDs dann häufig auch nicht gerafft ,dass irgendwann ,alle Spottfähigkeiten auf cd laufen. Hatte ich neulich mit nem DD-Krieger(mit Pala passiert es aber auch nicvht selten).
Ich mache Todesgriff ,Tod und Verfall und pulle so den Mob ,und was macht der? Donnerknall...ich mac he dunkler Befehl..der spottet ihn wieder weg..ich stand da und er konnte aggro behalten . Meine Spottfähigkeiten hatten cd und Aggroaufbau mit runenstoß ging nicht ,weil ich leider nicht angegriffen wurde und so nichts zum parieren hatte.
Andere Szene : Pala rennt vor und pullt schon mal alles (mehr als ich mit meinem Equip meinem Tank zutrauen würde) und schreit dann ,warum ich Noobtank ihm nicht die Mobs abnehme ....
neue szene : Burg Utgrade: Ich bat die DDs , sich ans Target zu halten ,weil ich lange Pause hatte und mich erst wiedr reinfinden müsste, extra markiert. aber der Herrhexer kannnte nur einen Zauber, nämlich Feuerregen, Hauptsache DPS ,ansonsten bloß nicht nachdenken. auch im Recount deutlich zu sehen gewesen ,nichts mit Target Damage, nur AOE ,selbst mit markierten Mobs , nix mit "Seele brechen".
Nochwas ? Es gibt Jäger ,die bei ihren Tieren generell das " Knurren " eingeschaltet lasssen ... oje...der böse Tank! nun hat das arme Pet Aggro! Genauso auch Teufelswache des Hexers mit seinen SPotfähigkeiten.
Und nein ,bislang bin ich stets eisern in der Ini geblieben ,trotz meines Itemlevel200 Equips und trotz der Tatzsache ,dass ich zu diesen Noobtanks gehöre, die nicht in 5 Minuten durch Drak´tharon rennen.Ich gehöre doch tatsächlich zu denen ,die das durchziehen und die Inis tatsächlich noch versuchen auszuleben. Unglaublich,dass ich immer noch durch die _inis laufe ,als wäre ich nicht auf derFlucht ,sondern in einem Spiel.
Aber mal ehrlich ,mittlerweile hab ich mir angewöhnt,eingangs gleich zu sagen ,dass ic h kein Rasertank bin .Wem es nicht passt ,der darf gern gehen.


----------



## Deasaster (3. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich dann 15min wartezeit hab, log ich auf irgendeinen twink und mach da daily,
> wen interresiert schon ob andere ne wartezeit bekomemn ;P
> 
> Du bist Deutschland, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Maine- (3. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.



fragt sich wer hier der nap is^^ nur weil es anspruchsvoller als warri is , ist es gleich schwer oO


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (3. Februar 2010)

Moin moin zusammen!

Ein Verhalten, wie vom TE beschrieben, ist mir bisher noch nicht vor die Augen gekommen. Aber spwas ist schon derbe und zeigt, was für Trottel inzwischen WoW zocken. Da wird einfach in der Gruppe geblieben in der Hoffnung, dass man gekickt wird, nur damit man den Deserteur-Debuff nicht erhält. Da frage ich mich, was daran so schlimm ist, 15 Minuten zu warten, bis dieser abgelaufen ist. Da loggt man im Notfall halt mal auf 'nen Twink und erledigt mit ihm noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Kaum zu glauben, wie viele Egoisten in WoW unterwegs sind. Man darf den anderen Spielern ja bloß nichts gönnen.

Ich habe auch Hass-Instanzen. Aber entweder ich beiße in den sauren Apfel und gehe durch den Dungeon oder ich leave halt sofort. Meistens bin ich aber so gutmütig und ziehe den ganzen Kram einfach durch, da der Rest der Gruppe ja schon so lange auf mich als Tank warten mussten. In Instanzen wie HDS kürze ich dann allerdings ab und mache dann nur die nötigen Bosse ^^ .

So wie ich es befürchte, wird sich das Klima in WoW noch weiter verschlechtern. Aber ich bin froh, meine Gilde zu haben, mit denen ich eigentlich so gut wie immer unterwegs bin und somit meistens von solchen Erlebnissen verschont bleibe ^^ .


----------



## Joe Hate (3. Februar 2010)

wer sich zu einer rnd -grp/inni anmeldet, sollte sie auch spielen. ich wäre für eine 24h sperre (auf die rnd-anmeldung)für jeden der die rnd-grp leaved.
das würde was bringen!


----------



## Slothranis (3. Februar 2010)

Und wenn man leaved, dann gleich am Anfang der Ini, wenn man sieht die Grp passt einem nicht, und nicht mitten drin und dazu noch ohne einen vernünftigen Grund zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Xhorn (3. Februar 2010)

An alle meine Vorredner die gerne mal hier und da die Gruppe verlassen:

Irgendwann wird es soweit sein das man negative Reputation verteilen kann oder die Leute sperren und dann seid ihr die ersten die anfangen werden zu schreien.

Genau so Leute wie ihr es seid, machen normalen Spielern wie uns das Leben schwer und kosten uns Zeit und Nerven.

Ich finde es erschreckend was einige Leute hier für ein benehmen an den Tag legen. 

Immer dieses Mimimi von irgendwelchen unreifen, die geistig immernoch im 14 Lebensjahr hängen.

Zum Glück hab ich mit euch geistig armen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



du bist mein held des tages^^

ich werd auch ständig niedergelawert nur weil ich gs toll find^^

kleiner tipp für hdr... hab ich erst letztens bekommen den tipp.... wennst mal nen priest in der grp hast und es geht ab nach besagter innie, sag ihm er soll die magier shakeln, das hilft megamässig.... der rest der inni wird dann wirklich easy going... weil ich denk dass dir der anfang dort nicht taugt... aber naja mittlerweile leave ich als heal auch bei hdr/occu weils einfach viel zu lange dauert... in der gleichen zeit kann ich 2 oder vllt sogar 3 andere heroinnies machen...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

Xhorn schrieb:


> An alle meine Vorredner die gerne mal hier und da die Gruppe verlassen:
> 
> Irgendwann wird es soweit sein das man negative Reputation verteilen kann oder die Leute sperren und dann seid ihr die ersten die anfangen werden zu schreien.
> 
> ...



naja hab nich wirklich verstanden ob du einer von der sorte bist der jetzt geht oder nicht... wie auch immer^^
reputation in dem game wäre absolut behindert, weil man so irgend ne spielweise aufzwing die vllt nicht jedem taugt....

ich meine wenn man lfg-tool benutzt muss man sich im klaren sein dass es sein kann dass jmd die grp leaved, damit muss man einfach rechnen... 

und wenn einer leaven will weil er keinen spass an der inni hat, dann soll er leaven, ist doch sein gutes recht.... jeder kann so zocken wie er will und muss sich nicht von irgendwelchen leute aufzwingen lassen zu bleiben...

wie gesagt rep wär behindert... 

das ist nur ein druckmittel... viel lustiger wäre ein debuff für zu oftiges wipen xD... dann würden schlechte spieler nicht willkürlich innies machen die zu hoch für sie sind....


----------



## Super PePe (3. Februar 2010)

Es gibt wirklich keine schwere 5er Instanz, die jemanden zwingt zu leaven. Somit kann ich den Frust den hier einige auf so Helden wie Captn. Pwn schieben schon verstehen aber...
Aus Tanksicht kann ich einige Leute verstehen die einfach nur leaven ... die meisten dds rennen durch Instanzen wie ein in Blutrausch geratener Stier, der durch die Gassen von Pamplona alles anhaut was ihm im Wege steht und sich dann wundert warum er geschlachtet wird.
Einfach sein Privatheiler einpacken und diese mit Übersicht gesegneten DDs alle 4 Meter zu Bob schicken.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich keine schwere 5er Instanz, die jemanden zwingt zu leaven. Somit kann ich den Frust den hier einige auf so Helden wie Captn. Pwn schieben schon verstehen aber...
> Aus Tanksicht kann ich einige Leute verstehen die einfach nur leaven ... die meisten dds rennen durch Instanzen wie ein in Blutrausch geratener Stier, der durch die Gassen von Pamplona alles anhaut was ihm im Wege steht und sich dann wundert warum er geschlachtet wird.
> Einfach sein Privatheiler einpacken und diese mit Übersicht gesegneten DDs alle 4 Meter zu Bob schicken.



hio pepe

ne schwer find ich auch keine... aber ich glaub viele leaven einfach weils zu lange dauert... bsp. strat/hdr/hds/occu ... (hdb)


----------



## soul6 (3. Februar 2010)

Ebenfalls schwer gegen den immer öfter vorkommenden Gruppenleave bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin selber Tank und hab erst ein einziges mal die Gruppe verlassen, als mir ein "blauequipter Superschlaubi" dauernd meine marks umgesetzt hat.
Selbst nach dem 2ten freundlichen Ersuchen, das zu unterlassen weils mein Job ist die Mobs zu holen, konnte er es nicht lassen und so hab ich der Gruppe sorry gesagt und
ihm viel spass beim tanken gewünscht. (ok, war nur beim ersten mal verärgert; ALs es mir später nochmals passiert ist, hab ich einfach die anderen DD´s angeflüstert und meine Targets getankt
und ihm seine eigenen überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / ist mir seitdem nicht mehr passiert^^)

So wie viele hier, versteh ich den Gruppenleave bei Ocu mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr, weil da einige inis vom rumlaufen her, wesentlich mühsamer sind (Arthas geht mir in HdZ4 bereits tierisch am Geist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Wenn einer Oculus nicht kennt und er sagt es am Anfang, dann gibts ja nichts einfacheres als ihm zu sagen :" häng dich beim rumfliegen einfach an und die Taktik beim Endboss ist 
ganz easy, da nur 3 Knöpfe benötigt werden"

HdR ist da schon ein etwas anspruchsvolleres Thema, wobei ich es dort auch nicht verstehe, wenn viele am Eingang gleich umdrehen.
Als low-equipter wirst dort sowieso nicht reingeportet ! (oder täusch ich mich dabei ?)
Die Taktik am Anfang kann man doch auch kurz absprechen, weil´s ja nur die Wahl zwischen Ecke oder Gang gibt und etwas schwerer ist es halt nur wenn lauter meles dabei sind und keine
Schekel etc.. zur Verfügung stehen.

Na ja; wäre Schade wenn ein eigentlich nettes System immer mehr verkommt, weil sich ein paar extrem assi verhalten. 
(und an den Captn.Pwn und alle die meinen er sei ein Held : "ich BIN Krieger " / lösch deinen char, wennst den Tankjob nicht machen willst oder mach einen mele draus aber sag bitte nicht du bist Kriegertank, 
denn das hast du dir mit der Einstellung nicht verdient )

lg
randy

edith/ p.s.: ich marke nur den Totenkopf, für die DD´s welche das mit dem maintarget nicht ganz verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2010)

WotLK und lange Instanzen passt irgendwie nicht... die sind alle lächerlich kurz.


----------



## Super PePe (3. Februar 2010)

wie zu lange?
ocu dauert
15min = 8 marken 

wer keine Zeit hat sollte sich weiter in Dalaran den Arsch sonnen. Wie ich dieses dummdoof Argument, diese Nullsummenrechnung nicht mehr hören kann.

In dieser Aussage steckt die Kiste der Pandora (Allgeberin) die ihr geöffnet habt. Euch sind 15min schon zu lang, also warum nicht euch gleich alles instant geben, dann müsst ihr euch nicht mehr mit dem "Spielen" beschäftigen. Dann ist euch aber alles zu leicht weil alles kein Anspruch hat, nur weil euch heros von 45-60min zu lang waren. Dann wundert ihr euch das Leute nach 1 wipe leaven, ja sie haben es ja nie anderes erlebt. muss ja alles instant schnell gogo gehen...
und das in dieser Hetze jegliche Kommunikation flöten geht, ist selbstredend und wenn Menschen nicht mehr mit einander kommunizieren leben sie/spielen sie aneinander vorbei...


----------



## Zerleena (3. Februar 2010)

das muss ich auch mal so unterschreiben, PePe

ich hab sicher auch schonmal HdB, HdS oder Ocu geleaved, weil ich diese 3 Instanzen absolut hasse. Ok, als DD ist man eh kein großer Verlust aber trotzdem hab ich halt auch gleich gesagt, sorry hier passe ich. Nicht weils mir zu lange dauert aber ich mags einfach nicht dort. Und da nehm ich auch die 15 Minuten Deserteur Debuff in Kauf, flatter an nen See und angle ein wenig und meld mich dann wieder neu an.

Nur ich hab auch schon paar mal in HdR erlebt: Tank bekommt nicht das Schild und verlässt ohne was zu sagen die Gruppe. Generell Leute, die als erstes gleich schreiben: gogo.. noch nichtmal hi oder so, was für mich das MINIMUM ist, hab ich gefressen. Es soll ja keine Endlos-Konversation sein aber wenigstens ein hallo oder so ist doch drin. Noch schlimmer sind diese ganzen Hetzbolzen in letzter Zeit. Die pullen Gruppe um Gruppe. Regpause von ein paar Sekunden, um wieder volle Gesundheit/Mana zu haben? Fehlanzeige. Das witzige nach nem Wipe: mann, wieso wart ihr auf einmal oom? Lol? Da hab ich mal wortwörtlich geschrieben: weil du dummer Spast uns ja nicht hast reggen lassen. Und ich wurde gegangen für meine Bemerkung. Ok, sollen sie doch dauersterben aber nicht mit mir und meiner Rüstung.

Ja, es ist leider viel geistig minderbemittelter Abschaum in WoW angekommen, alle wollen sie alles haben aber ja nichts dem anderen gönnen. Ja, das Klima ist echt rau geworden und verbessert den Ruf der Spielergemeinschaft in WoW nicht wirklich. Schlimm sind aber halt auch die Randoms aus anderen Pools, da man sich ja nicht wiedersehen wird lassen auch viele sozial die allerletzte Wurst raushängen, was uns wieder zum Anfang meines letzten Absatzes führt: WoW: gefühlter Anteil von geistig zurückgebliebenem Abschaum = 95%. Ich sage nicht, dass wirklich der Großteil so ist, deswegen ja die Ergänzung: gefühlt.


----------



## thsme (3. Februar 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ein Verhalten, wie vom TE beschrieben, ist mir bisher noch nicht vor die Augen gekommen. Aber spwas ist schon derbe und zeigt, was für Trottel inzwischen WoW zocken. Da wird einfach in der Gruppe geblieben in der Hoffnung, dass man gekickt wird, nur damit man den Deserteur-Debuff nicht erhält. Da frage ich mich, was daran so schlimm ist, 15 Minuten zu warten, bis dieser abgelaufen ist. Da loggt man im Notfall halt mal auf 'nen Twink und erledigt mit ihm noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Kaum zu glauben, wie viele Egoisten in WoW unterwegs sind. Man darf den anderen Spielern ja bloß nichts gönnen.



Spiel niemals Cs 1.6 wenn dich sowas schon fertig macht^^



> An alle meine Vorredner die gerne mal hier und da die Gruppe verlassen:
> 
> Irgendwann wird es soweit sein das man negative Reputation verteilen kann oder die Leute sperren und dann seid ihr die ersten die anfangen werden zu schreien.
> 
> ...



s.o. ... und du machst doch hier mimimi vom feinsten, oder sehe ich das grad falsch?^^

Außerdem wenn es dich so stört, dann solltest du dir ein anderes Spiel suchen. Wenn die Leute bock drauf haben ihre 13€ fürs leaven zu bezahlen ist das ihre Sache.




> wer sich zu einer rnd -grp/inni anmeldet, sollte sie auch spielen. ich wäre für eine 24h sperre (auf die rnd-anmeldung)für jeden der die rnd-grp leaved.
> das würde was bringen!



shice Idee...schon alleine deswegen, das manche ab und zu auch unglückliche Disconnects haben.^^

und jetzt hör ich lieber auf mit der Zitiererei...sonst komme ich noch in Fahrt und vergesse hier zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

arsch & iltis by

thsme


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> wie zu lange?
> ocu dauert
> 15min = 8 marken
> 
> ...



du pepe^^... keiner muss zoggen wie ich... 

ich steh halt eigentlich 0 auf heroinnies, nur wegen marken geh ich dorthin... die einzige möglichkeit die ich hab die mir ne heroinnie versüsst und mich bisserl fordert ist nunmal speedrun^^
und ich hab voolll verplant zu sagen dass ich eigentlich nie allein ne rdm-grp aufmach, sondern meist hab ich meinen tank oder mindestens 1-2 dds....^^

aber ich hab manchmal einfach tage an denen keiner bock/zeit usw hat und da geh ich halt auf eigene faust rein... und wenn ich dann bei strat/hdr oder so ner "langen" inni bin und seh dass mein tank auf abhärtung ist oder keine critimmunität besitzt, geschweige denn wenn der durchschnitts gs bei 3,2k ist, dann leave ich... weil der zeitunterschied nicht bei paar minuten ist sondern wirklich manchmal bei bis zu ca. ner stunde... burg (speedrun 9-12 minuten) und mit besagter grp hab ich das in vllt ner stunde gemacht^^... 

kommt halt ganz drauf an... aber ich bin auch kein chronischer gruppenleaver, hab vllt 3 mal ne grp geleaved weils einfach nicht anders ging oder ich wirklich 0 bock auf stress hatte (kopfschmerzen)... 

ich sags mal so... hab ich die wahl zwischen schnell ne innie machen und langsam... dann wähl ich halt schnell... is ja logisch^^


und ich will noch anmerken... welcher low-80er macht heut denn noch nonhero innies (sehr wenige)... warum? alle wollen geschliffen werden....^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> Spiel niemals Cs 1.6 wenn dich sowas schon fertig macht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dein letzter satz trifft grad auch voll auf mich^^

aber was du meinst mein ich auch... ich meine wenns den einen spass macht ne inni zu machen, anderen aber nicht, dann kann man diesen doch nicht zwingen die innie zu machen... 

im prinzip ist es wie wenn ich auf 80 - hero innie niveau bin, und stääändig muss man sich rechtfertigen warum man keinen bock hat nh innies zu machen, und wenn man nh mach dass man es so schnell wies geht hinter sich bringen will... und man deshalb auf sachen wie gs oder tank-hp oder sonstwas schaut, nur weil man halt schneller durch will^^


----------



## Drakhgard (3. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber was so viele gegen Ocu u.a. haben... ist doch Freeloot...

Das Problem bei Randoms ist, dass sie das mit den Bernsteindrachen nicht raffen (Aufladungen verschießen), ...

Naja ansonsten kam es mal vor, dass ein paar Helden mich als Tank nicht pullen ließen, dadurch aggro bekamen, als Stoffies vorallem dann verreckten und sofort leavten. Einzelne Leaver gabs bisher immer, aber dass die ganze Gruppe leaved, das ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (3. Februar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du stinkst derbe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genial ... Deine Meinung ist für diesen Threat wirklich eine Bereicherung, und lässt mich das ganze von einem ganz andern Blickwinkel betrachten. Das hatte ich so noch garnicht reflektiert, aber danke für den Einblick.

Im Ernst: wenn du ausser Beleidigungen NULL Info beitragen kannst, dann halt die Fresse.


----------



## Lebensfee (3. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem krieger tank in gruppen mit aggro naps komme
> (sowas bemerkt man bei den ersten paar mob grps) dann leave ich auch instant.
> hdr leave ich auch, als krieger sau schwer.
> und ocu sowieso.
> ...



Da bemerkt man den Fehler im System der Suchmaschine. Ich als DD warte oft 20 Minuten für eine Zufallsini um dann auf einen solchen Tank wie dich zu stoßen, der sich Oculus (sowieso schon entschärft) nicht zumuten möchte, oder HDR (was bitte ist daran schwer)? Eigentlich sollte man bei wiederholten Verlassen der Gruppen auch steigende Wartezeiten haben, die auch nicht bei Charwechsel auslaufen. Das heisst du könntest dann mal eine Stunde oder auch mal einen Tag deinen Char nicht mehr spielen.

Ich glaube ich reiche den Vorschlag mal ein :-)

PS: Übrigens das Problem mit dem Verlassen von Gruppen kenne ich zu Genüge und das wird immer mehr.


----------



## Toamar (3. Februar 2010)

Ja ich als Heiler habe da auch kein problem, nach paar sek. bekommt man da eine Einladung, und wenn dann andauernd leute Leaven oder AFK gehen, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich.
Ich denke dadurch das es so einfach ist als Tank oder Heiler eine Gruppe zu finden, sind es auch diese, die zu erst eine Gruppe verlassen.
Waurm mach Blizzard es nicht das jemand der mehr als drei mal am Tag eine Gruppe vorzeitig verlässt, einen Tagesbann bekommt, dann werden auf jeden fall die dauerleaver abgeschreckt!


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2010)

Sonero schrieb:


> - Auf meine Frage an den Priest "ob er die cc´n kann" Er mir antwortet " das sind untote die sind imun gegen Mindcontrol"




Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2010)

Sonero schrieb:


> - Auf meine Frage an den Priest "ob er die cc´n kann" Er mir antwortet " das sind untote die sind imun gegen Mindcontrol"




Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach, waren das noch Zeiten, als ich als Holypriest in Kara das erste mal shakkeln sollte und nicht
wusste wie das geht 


Vor lauter Lachen auch noch nen Doppelpost fabriziert anstatt zu editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thsme (3. Februar 2010)

Lebensfee schrieb:


> Da bemerkt man den Fehler im System der Suchmaschine. Ich als DD warte oft 20 Minuten für eine Zufallsini um dann auf einen solchen Tank wie dich zu stoßen, der sich Oculus (sowieso schon entschärft) nicht zumuten möchte, oder HDR (was bitte ist daran schwer)? Eigentlich sollte man bei wiederholten Verlassen der Gruppen auch steigende Wartezeiten haben, die auch nicht bei Charwechsel auslaufen. Das heisst du könntest dann mal eine Stunde oder auch mal einen Tag deinen Char nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich reiche den Vorschlag mal ein :-)
> 
> PS: Übrigens das Problem mit dem Verlassen von Gruppen kenne ich zu Genüge und das wird immer mehr.



xD ...oh gott oh gott ....da musste ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln^^. Da will man ja fast schon leaven, weil man weiß wie es euch ärgert...ES IST ABER NUR EIN SPIEL



> Ja ich als Heiler habe da auch kein problem, nach paar sek. bekommt man da eine Einladung, und wenn dann andauernd leute Leaven oder AFK gehen, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich.
> Ich denke dadurch das es so einfach ist als Tank oder Heiler eine Gruppe zu finden, sind es auch diese, die zu erst eine Gruppe verlassen.
> Waurm mach Blizzard es nicht das jemand der mehr als drei mal am Tag eine Gruppe vorzeitig verlässt, einen Tagesbann bekommt, dann werden auf jeden fall die dauerleaver abgeschreckt!







.......und jetzt erst recht!!!!!!!


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du pepe^^... keiner muss zoggen wie ich...
> 
> ich steh halt eigentlich 0 auf heroinnies, nur wegen marken geh ich dorthin... die einzige möglichkeit die ich hab die mir ne heroinnie versüsst und mich bisserl fordert ist nunmal speedrun^^
> und ich hab voolll verplant zu sagen dass ich eigentlich nie allein ne rdm-grp aufmach, sondern meist hab ich meinen tank oder mindestens 1-2 dds....^^
> ...



Toll das du ma alle spieler in einen hut steckst... okay... fällst da ja auch rein... 

Ich für meinen teil lasse mich nicht schleifen... warum sollte ich? Der gegensatz zu den faulen is dann das ich und die wenigen die wirklich spielen ihren char beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. Februar 2010)

Das einfachste wäre einfach ein Tool zu implementieren wo die Gruppe abstimmen kann ob man die Instanz abbrechen möchte.

Dann sollte man natürlich nicht in eine andere Ini verfrachtet werden, sondern die Grp löst sich automatisch auf, aber man bekommt keinen Debuff.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Toll das du ma alle spieler in einen hut steckst... okay... fällst da ja auch rein...
> 
> Ich für meinen teil lasse mich nicht schleifen... warum sollte ich? Der gegensatz zu den faulen is dann das ich und die wenigen die wirklich spielen ihren char beherrschen
> 
> ...



scho gut...

klar lasst du dich mitschleifen... zitat von dir selber.... wieso sollte das dann bei 5er innies anders aussehen...

Ich mach mir keinen streß mit raid aufbau... liegt aber auch daran das ich von mir aus weiß das ich mehr als 5 leute eh net bändigen kann... besonderswenn bei 25 leuten einige vollpfosten dabei sind die mit ihrem gs blenden und sonst nur klugscheiser sind die nur reden können aber nicht im team arbeiten.


du beherrscht deinen char -> cool 

aber skill ohne passendes gear is so wie zu sagen ich kann autofahren hab aber nur ein fahrrad


btw: in dem moment wo ein anderes gruppenmitglied deinen defizit ausbessern muss, wirst du automatisch geschliffen^^ obs dir gefällt oder nich


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> scho gut...
> 
> klar lasst du dich mitschleifen... zitat von dir selber.... wieso sollte das dann bei 5er innies anders aussehen...
> 
> ...



Von mitschleifen habe ich nix gesagt... das mit raid organisation stimmt schon. Aber selbst im raid übernehme ich gerne aufgaben die sonst keiner macht... wie adds vom heiler nehmen wenn es sein muss... mir macht es spaß in den inis/raids (wobei ich nur bei einem dabei war... aber das hat andere gründe) selbst zu sehen was ich kann und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur was ist gear wert wenn ma dafür nicht 1 oder 2 mal stirbt?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Nur was ist gear wert wenn ma dafür nicht 1 oder 2 mal stirbt?



und da genau steckst du alle in einen topf^^

wer sagt denn dass leute mit gutem gear schlecht spielen?

btw... ich bin kein fan von schwanzvergleichen... mir btw egal ob du viel raid oder wenig raiderfahrung hast^^ nicht das du denkst dass ich auf sowas aus bin... 

geht mir nur um diskussion bei buffed^^


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und da genau steckst du alle in einen topf^^
> 
> wer sagt denn dass leute mit gutem gear schlecht spielen?
> 
> ...



Das meinte ich nicht...

Was ich meinte ist... was ist die ausrüstung wert wenn man dafür nicht virtuel bluten musste... ich für meinen part habe mich durch hc's gekämpft bis mein main sein t9 hatte... klar gekauft mit marken... aber habe dafür bluten dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is halb nicht easy rnd mit fremden zu spielen und dann es zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habe meinen spaß dran XD

Das mit den raids seh ich genauso... ich raide eigendlich wenn ich lust habe... und mein kollege den selben stand hat wie ich^^ Dauert zwar länger bei ihm aber egal. Der punkt is nur das ich manschmal nicht verstehe das leute gerne ma abhauen wenn occu oder so kommen... und dann sich durchgehend rnd melden auch auf die gefahr hin das die ini kommen kann... ich für meinen teil beiße die zähne zusammen und ziehs durch... nur is es manschma dann nur blöde wenn andere es so handhaben eine grp den aufenthalt zu verlängern bis ersatz kommt.


----------



## Carlor1337 (3. Februar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Und hütet euch vor Gruppen/Gilden von*Anub'Arak*. Übles Volk ist da unterwegs.
> Seltsamerweise sind hingegen Spieler vom *Rat von Dalaran* meist ausgesprochen gut und sogar nett.


Merkwürdig... aber mir kommts genauso vor! Rat von Dalaran sind oft ( immer ) nette Leute... zumindest bisher^^


----------



## Thuum (3. Februar 2010)

Habe heute auch etwas komisches erlebt.

Habe mich für einen zufälligen Dungeon angemeldet und nach 5min kam auch schon der invite.
Als Dungeon war Turm dran, nicht grade meine Lieblingsinstanz. Aber da Turm ja auch nicht solange dauert und ich die 2 Frostmarken haben wollte,
blieb ich in der Gruppe. Nach etwa 3 min waren wir dann auch beim 1. Boss. Diesen haben wir dann aber komplett weggelassen da die anderen einfach nur durchrushen wollten.
Beim 2. Boss genau das gleiche. Kugel nicht angeklickt sondern einfach vorbei, die restlichen 2 Bosse mussten wir ja machen.

Hatte vor einer Woche genau dasselbe in Ahn'Kahet, da haben wir auch 2 Bosse ausgelassen.
Habt ihr das auch schonmal erlebt, das die Gruppe einfach mal Bosse weglässt, da sie einfach nur schnell durchwollen?


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Habe heute auch etwas komisches erlebt.
> 
> Habe mich für einen zufälligen Dungeon angemeldet und nach 5min kam auch schon der invite.
> Als Dungeon war Turm dran, nicht grade meine Lieblingsinstanz. Aber da Turm ja auch nicht solange dauert und ich die 2 Frostmarken haben wollte,
> ...




Jop, aber zum glück sind seit geraumer zeit bei mir alle bosse wieder drin ^^ Habe nen privat tank dabei XD und der sammelt auch noch die marken von den anderen bossen


----------



## Magickevin (4. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht so ganz ich bin mit meinem Tank auch schnell aus Innis draussen die ich nicht abkann dazu gehört HDR nunmal weil es immer wieder Helden gibt die mir den Job als Krieger Tank durch AOE sonderbar schwer machen zum anderen weil dann einer dieser Grandiosen Pfeifen malwieder glauben sie müssen pullen oder GOGOGOGO schreien obwohl ich für die Spawnbarkeit der Mobs nichtmal zuständig bin (Selbiges in VF)

Also ich mache jede Inni bis auf HDR mit weil mir wie gesagt die Inni zu stressig ist und ich mach ne Inni um abzuschalten.

Aber solche Leute wie cpt. pwn versteh ich nicht so ganz. 

Wenn du sagst noob gruppe meinste dann damit? Spieler die eine gewünschte DPS nicht erreichen oder Spieler die trotz ihres T9 eine bestimmte DPS Zahl nicht erreichen?

Denn meiner Meinung nach sind frische 80er die sich wirklich Mühe geben weitaus freundlicher als t10 Träger denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht...
> 
> Was ich meinte ist... was ist die ausrüstung wert wenn man dafür nicht virtuel bluten musste... ich für meinen part habe mich durch hc's gekämpft bis mein main sein t9 hatte... klar gekauft mit marken... aber habe dafür bluten dürfen
> 
> ...



huhu ^^

ja du, ich kanns dir sagen, leute mit 5,6kgs mussten richtig bluten für ihr equip.... ^^

ich hatte bereits gemeint, ich bin auf keinen fall ein chronischer gruppenleaver^^... ich bin nicht schlecht equippeter diszi, daher gibts kaum gruppen mit denen ich nicht klar komme...
aber bei innies wie occu zum beispiel räuspern sich alle meine haare, weils mir einfach 0 spass macht^^... 

weisst das mit dem derzeitigen lfg-tool bezüglich gruppenleaven is zweischneidig...

klar muss ich in gefahr nehmen keine imbagrp zu bekommen... normal^^
aber jeder der das tool benutzt geht auch die gefahr ein dass leute leaven...^^

entweder geht man die gefahr ein, oder nicht... ich meine lfg hat nachteile für gut equippte genauso wie für schlecht equippte^^


aber wie gesagt, ich geh normal mit mindestens einem aus der gilde/fl in hero innies, daher is mir eigentlich meist egal was für innie kommt...

und offen gesagt, ich hab noch nie geleaved weil occu kam, habs eigentlich immer durchgezogen... und instant leaving hab ich generell noch nie gemacht, ich habe ein prinzip... jede gruppe bekommt genau 2 wipes, beim 3. leave ich... und anderes kriterium ist einfach wenn ich ne hero mach und sehe das ich es unmöglich mit dem tank/dds schaff... 

bsp dafür... war letztens hdr, unser tank hatte komplett abhärtung und hatte nen gs von 3.2.... die dds lagen auch alle bei 3-4k... da hab ich dann auch geleaved, weils einfach nicht machbar war^^

und mein letzter post hat sich eigentlich eh mehr auf raids bezogen... klar es gibt leute mit 5 millionen gs, die aber doof wie stroh sind^^.... es gibt aber auch solche imbachars die wirklcih was aufm kasten haben... gleiches gilt allerdings auch für schlechter equippte... 
und aus erfahrung weiss ich einfach, dass wenn ich schlechter equippte leute einlade, ist das risiko deutlich höher dass die movementkrüppel oder nulldpsler sind als bei gut equippten chars, dort ist es meist ne ausnahme...


----------



## Dabow (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Mach halt Kickvote auf, vielleicht klappts. ^^
> Sonst kann ich dazu leider nicht viel sagen, da mir solch ein Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen ist. ;(



Das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst nach 15min. Bitter erst denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte keine Lust 15min zu warten bis ich jmd kicken kann.

Dann geh ich doch lieber aus der GRP, warte 15 min und melde mich dann erneut an. 
Als Tank habe ich immer einen instant invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (4. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich als Tank in HDS lande, dann sag ich eher sowas wie "ärg, scheiss ini". Finde den Event doof zu Tanken, vor allem, wenn dann diese bambamdps-spinner bei sind, 
die sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben und langsam aber sicher abnippeln. Occu find ich jetzt nicht soooo schwer. Es ist nur am Anfang nervig, da die Rangemobs so verteilt sind.
Endboss ist ja nur ne Frage des Equip und des Nervs.

Aber die Leaver sind schon ätzend. Und ja einige Server fallen auf. Was man da so in der Grp hat *grrrrrrr*

Grüße


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (4. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Bei mir schaut es so aus, dass ich in den meisten Fällen in den sauren Apfel beiße und die Ini durchziehe, auch wenn es sich dabei um eine Hass-Ini handelt. Zu den Hass-Inis gehören bei mir HDS, HDB und Ocu. Wobei es bei Ocu nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ist wie früher ^^ . Hab mich wohl dran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Am meisten verhasst ist bei mir HDS ^^ .

Da man durch das LFG-Tool bei den Random-Heroes das Pech haben kann, mehrmals am Tag in eine seiner Hass Inis zu kommen, leave ich spätestens, wenn ich sie zum dritten Mal am Tag gesehen hab. 1 Mal gebe ich mir auf jeden Fall, beim 2. Mal wirds dann schon kritisch ^^ .

Dass ich dann mal leave hat bei mir aber absolut nix mit den Spielern in meiner Gruppe zu tun. In Heroes lege ich da keinen Wert drauf, welchen Equip-Stand meine Mitglieder haben und wie lange das ganze dauert. In Heroes gehe ich eigentlich nur aus Zeitvertreib, da ich nicht jeden Tag mit meinem Main ICC raiden kann, da die ID ja erst nach 1 Woche resettet wird ^^ . Wenn ich als Tank in eine 5-Mann Hero gehe und meine Partner haben niedrigen Equipstand, dann dauerts halt einfach nur ein paar Minuten länger. Die Heiler haben bei mir sowieso kaum was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und wenn ich als Heiler da reingehe und der Tank ist nicht ganz so prall, dann hab ich halt mal ein klein wenig mehr zu tun ^^ . Da mein Main von Triumphmarken sowieso nix mehr benötigt, lege ich auch nicht so viel Wert darauf, möglichst viele von denen an einem Tag zu farmen. Davon kann ich mir nur noch Edelsteine holen und unsere Gildenbank quillt langsam über von denen ^^ .


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> bsp dafür... war letztens hdr, unser tank hatte komplett abhärtung und hatte nen gs von 3.2.... die dds lagen auch alle bei 3-4k... da hab ich dann auch geleaved, weils einfach nicht machbar war^^


Da ich bei dir nicht glaube, dass du da noch auf Normal reingehst, ahaha... das ist gar nicht möglich, es sei denn du hast die Gruppe im Handelschannel oder so zusammengesucht. Man kommt mit nem GS von 3k weder in die spezifische noch durch Random HC Suche in die Hallen... Also überleg deine Aussage nochmal. 
Und wenns tatsächlich Non-HC sein sollte reichen 3-4k bei den DDs ja sowas, wenn die nicht grad keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben. Gut, der Tank wär vermutlich untragbar, aber dein Easy-Mode-Verfahren ist trotzdem etwas lächerlich.


----------



## Tomratz (4. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich finde es als DD immer absolut unsozial und unfair, wenn eine Instanz aufgeht und der Tank sofort abhaut. Ohne einen Ton zu sagen!
> Da tun mir die Tanks nicht leid, was sie doch häufiger tun, da denke ich mir: das sind arrogante A*********. Danke, auf solche Menschen wartet die WoW-Community. Man könnte es doch zumindest mal versuchen, auch in den Hallen der Reflexion.
> 
> Einstellungen wie: bei der und der Instanz verlasse ich immer die Gruppe, kann ich persönlich nur in die Tonne hauen.




/sign

Ich kann auch das geflame über HdR nicht nehr verstehen.
Gestern das erste Mal dort gewesen, 4 Gildies und 1 Random
alle haben sich an die Anweisungen unseres Kriegertanks
gehalten, CC hat auch geklappt.
Lief zwar nicht im ersten Anlauf komplett durch und der random
hat geleaved, haben dann noch nen Gildie geladen und die Ini
gemütlich zu Ende gespielt.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2010)

Nachdem die Assitaktik (hinterherlaufen) aus HDR weggepatcht wurde, müssen einige Leute wieder denken beim Weglaufen.

So gestern gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das klappt bei manchen einfach nicht. 

Natürlich laufen einem Krieger die Gegner weg, wenn der Totenkopf für manche heißt "alles angreifen, bloß nicht den"...
oder als Begrüßung noch beim Anlaufen der Gegner der Blizzard kommt. (Der Mage hat bei den auferstandenen Hexern aber den Silenceknopf verlegt - entfluchen wusste er auch nicht was das ist).
->Wipe und nachdem der Vorwurf kam, ich könne die Aggro nicht halten -> leave.
Muß man sich nicht antun.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Da ich bei dir nicht glaube, dass du da noch auf Normal reingehst, ahaha... das ist gar nicht möglich, es sei denn du hast die Gruppe im Handelschannel oder so zusammengesucht. Man kommt mit nem GS von 3k weder in die spezifische noch durch Random HC Suche in die Hallen... Also überleg deine Aussage nochmal.
> Und wenns tatsächlich Non-HC sein sollte reichen 3-4k bei den DDs ja sowas, wenn die nicht grad keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben. Gut, der Tank wär vermutlich untragbar, aber dein Easy-Mode-Verfahren ist trotzdem etwas lächerlich.



du den gs hab ich hingebrabbelt, dann waren sie schon höher^^... is ja auch scho ne weile her^^

aber wie gesagt der tank war halt einfach der lacher... ich muss mich korrigieren, ich erinner mich sogar 3 trys gemacht zu haben LOL... naja der mage machte um die 1,6k dps die anderen um die 2,2k... einzig war ein hunter dabei der etwa 3,6k dps gemacht hat... naja der tank hatte jedenfalls grottiges equip (zuldrak arena axt, grünes questitem als trinket... irgend son todesritterteil, kp, icon war jedenfalls wie so ein horn)...

es war schon hero, btw... 

gut der "tank" hatte zwar viele gladiator sachen, aber srry... tank is für mich was anderes^^.... btw ich bin geleaved als ich nach dem 3. wipe sein equip erst angesehen hatte....

achja aggro hat er auch nicht halten können, war wohl zu wenig damage vom tank drin... ^^


----------



## Mordo77 (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du den gs hab ich hingebrabbelt, dann waren sie schon höher^^... is ja auch scho ne weile her^^
> 
> aber wie gesagt der tank war halt einfach der lacher... ich muss mich korrigieren, ich erinner mich sogar 3 trys gemacht zu haben LOL... naja der mage machte um die 1,6k dps die anderen um die 2,2k... einzig war ein hunter dabei der etwa 3,6k dps gemacht hat... naja der tank hatte jedenfalls grottiges equip (zuldrak arena axt, grünes questitem als trinket... irgend son todesritterteil, kp, icon war jedenfalls wie so ein horn)...
> 
> ...



du errinerst mich irgendwie an den heiler, den ich mal in der Seelenschmiede hatte ... nach dem ersten boss meinte der, dass die dd's zuwenig schaden machen (ich war tank) ... da habe ich mir mal die angeschaut, 2 x 3.4k und 1x halt 1.6k dps .... nach nachfragen sagten die mir, dass man für den Verschlinger eine dps von 4 - 6k braucht, anders sei der nicht zu schaffen

ich hab mich dann mal umgeschaut, ob ich nicht in der falschen ini bin und mich für nen icc rufrun angemeldet habe, aber nein .... ich war in der richtigen 

nach zureden haben wirs dann doch noch versucht, sind natürlich im ersten versuch gewipet, aber im zweiten lag der ... hat dann auch mit dem dümpel dps gerreicht

aber deswegen die ini zu verlassen, ich weiss ja nicht aber mal zu wipen gehört doch dazu, nächstes mal gehts dann sicherlich schon ohne wipen

und so aussagen, ich versuchs gar nicht, ich will keine reppkosten (nicht an Skêlletôr2000 gerichtet, hast es schliesslich 3 mal versucht) ... darüber kann ich nur lachen ... mit den ganzen dailies weisst ja schon bald nicht mehr aus mit dem gold ...


----------



## Harkor (4. Februar 2010)

HDR, jo das ist so eine Sache. Aber vor einiger Zeit bin ich da mit einer Dungeonfindergruppe gelandet. Alles fremde Leute, ich kannte die Ini garnicht. Wir haben alle unter 4K dps gemacht und trotzdem geschafft, weil zu jeder Zeit das richtige Ziel gemarkt war und sich alle dran gehalten haben. Lief supergut.
Aber auch mit einer anderen Grp, wo ich am meisten Schaden gemacht habe ging es nach einigen Wipes. Man muss sich mal wieder auf was anderes besinnen als nur draufzuhauhen und mal Buße und Schäkeln auspacken.

Wenn ich mal eine Hass-Ini erwische (Occulus war so eine) dann finde ich es nicht zuviel verlangt in die Runde zu fragen, ob man die machen will und eben dabeizubleiben, wenns die Mehrheit machen will. Aber sich mal nach anderen richten und nicht nach dem eigenen Vorteil, das fällt vielen scheinbar schwer.
Inzwischen find ich die Ini garnicht mehr so schlimm, wenn ich jemanden hab, der weiß wo man langfliegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

Mordo77 schrieb:


> du errinerst mich irgendwie an den heiler, den ich mal in der Seelenschmiede hatte ... nach dem ersten boss meinte der, dass die dd's zuwenig schaden machen (ich war tank) ... da habe ich mir mal die angeschaut, 2 x 3.4k und 1x halt 1.6k dps .... nach nachfragen sagten die mir, dass man für den Verschlinger eine dps von 4 - 6k braucht, anders sei der nicht zu schaffen
> 
> ich hab mich dann mal umgeschaut, ob ich nicht in der falschen ini bin und mich für nen icc rufrun angemeldet habe, aber nein .... ich war in der richtigen
> 
> ...



hmm keine ahnung... aber das ein tank mit abhärtung rumgerannt ist hab ich in 3,5 jahren wow nur einmal bis her erlebt^^... wenn du mit abhärtung tankst und im gleichen realmpool bist wie blackmoore, dann is schon gut möglich^^

naja das mit reppkosten farmen is so relativ... ich persönlich zahl für jedes mal verrecken mittlerweile über 10g... gute tanks wie mein bro sogar noch mehr^^ (deutlich mehr)....
das mit der 4-6k dps für verschlinger is schwachsinn^^... hab den auch schon mit weniger dps hinbekommen... aber naja der wurde ja eh genervt von daher is mir jetz eh alles egal^^

aber um ehrlich zu sein, find ich von allen neuen hero innies ss am schwersten, zumindest als diszi^^.... weil da recht viel aoe rüberkommt und die mobs oft targets wechseln... also holy is dort sicher easy going, aber als diszi klickt man dort rum wie ein behinderter (nix gegen behinderte^^)... hdr fand ich davor eigentlich killermässig, am anfang jedenfalls, doch als mir n typ erklärt hat die magier zu shakeln, wars nurnoch n witz^^....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

400ster post <- musste gesagt werden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt der tank war halt einfach der lacher... ich muss mich korrigieren, ich erinner mich sogar 3 trys gemacht zu haben LOL... naja der mage machte um die 1,6k dps die anderen um die 2,2k... einzig war ein hunter dabei der etwa 3,6k dps gemacht hat... naja der tank hatte jedenfalls grottiges equip (zuldrak arena axt, grünes questitem als trinket... irgend son todesritterteil, kp, icon war jedenfalls wie so ein horn)...



Bei HDR gibts n exzellenten Hinweis, daß der Damage fehlt: wenn Arthas Sylvanas umhaut. Kann zwar auch an mangelnder Koordination dann liegen, aber im Endeffekt ist das der Timer.

Als Tank den Chuchu's Horrorkasten? Oha, den hatte ich lang für DD Equip (für Hero-Inis wenn ich für Tanken keinen Nerv hatte) und beim Jäger, aber für Tank würd ich jetzt nicht ohne Scham tragen wollen... schonmal weils für DD ist.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> achja aggro hat er auch nicht halten können, war wohl zu wenig damage vom tank drin... ^^



Bedrohung skaliert zwar zu Dmg, aber unterschiedlich je nach Klasse. Krieger wär so ein Beispiel, wo der Modifikator sehr hoch liegt.
Kann man teilweise schwer sagen worans liegt, aber sobald z.B. ein frisch-80-aus-hc tank einem ICC25er DD dem Mob fernhalten soll, der sich nicht zurückhält oder aufs Omen achtet, wirds heikel.
Ich erinnere mich: PDC hc, ich frischer Kriegertank und ein XXk DPS Hexenmeister. Musste den 2 mal zurückspotten, weil die Aggro hab ich partout nicht halten können.

Für n Kriegertank ist HDR Rally am Ende aber wirklich assig, die kommen teilweise in einer Schlange, und die alle einsammeln *während* Leute bomben ist nicht schön. Andere Tankklassen habens da leichter.


----------



## Maddalena (4. Februar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal als Krieger HDR hero getankt? Die Ini ist schon sauschwierig, wenn die Grp einigermassen was kann. Bei 2k DPS Gurken, die weder Shackel, Buße noch die Eisfalle kennen, haut man halt lieber gleich ab anstatt erst mal 3 Wipes und 30g Repkosten zu kassieren. Ich nehme es keinem übel, wenn ein Tank oder ein Heiler direkt wieder abhauen, da sie ja die Ini nicht ausgewählt haben, sondern per Randomtool dort hineinverfrachtet wurden.
> 
> Für die Ini gibt es zwar einen internen Gearcheck seitens des Tools, dieses hilft aber halt nichts, wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse nicht spielen können.



Ach und Du weißt bei hdr hero schon bevor ihr angefangen habt, ob der- oder diejenige seinen Char spielen kann oder nicht? Wahrscheinlich steht das ja über seinen Char oder so und nur mir ist das noch nicht aufgefallen ?


----------



## Mordo77 (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hmm keine ahnung... aber das ein tank mit abhärtung rumgerannt ist hab ich in 3,5 jahren wow nur einmal bis her erlebt^^... wenn du mit abhärtung tankst und im gleichen realmpool bist wie blackmoore, dann is schon gut möglich^^
> 
> naja das mit reppkosten farmen is so relativ... ich persönlich zahl für jedes mal verrecken mittlerweile über 10g... gute tanks wie mein bro sogar noch mehr^^ (deutlich mehr)....
> das mit der 4-6k dps für verschlinger is schwachsinn^^... hab den auch schon mit weniger dps hinbekommen... aber naja der wurde ja eh genervt von daher is mir jetz eh alles egal^^
> ...



ne ich tank nicht mit abhärtung, wär mir auch nie in den sinn gekommen ... entweder ich mach pve mit pve-ausrüstung, oder halt pvp mit pvp-ausrüstung... mit platte ist einmal verrecken 10g günstig ... und das mit 4-6k kam von den dd's und dem heiler einstimmig, die wollten sogar abbrechen deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja bis man als tank in ss alle caster eingesammelt hat ist schon ein bisschen mühsam


----------



## baumthekaito (4. Februar 2010)

hdz4 und btw:

GEILSTES VIDEO EVER!!!!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bei HDR gibts n exzellenten Hinweis, daß der Damage fehlt: wenn Arthas Sylvanas umhaut. Kann zwar auch an mangelnder Koordination dann liegen, aber im Endeffekt ist das der Timer.
> 
> Als Tank den Chuchu's Horrorkasten? Oha, den hatte ich lang für DD Equip (für Hero-Inis wenn ich für Tanken keinen Nerv hatte) und beim Jäger, aber für Tank würd ich jetzt nicht ohne Scham tragen wollen... schonmal weils für DD ist.
> 
> ...




Bonjour ou plutôt bonsoir... spass beiseite

ich muss mich korrigieren... das mit dem tank war nicht hdr, sondern ss... hab etwas schnell getippt^^

und der tank war ein dk, und die dds waren definitiv nicht 25er icc equipped^^... der tank hatte warte.... glaub pein des todesritters wars... hatte das ja auch mit meinem dk^^.... 

wie gesagt... arenaaxt, gammeltrinket, abhärtung... das ist weder für pvp noch pve(heroic) effektiv xD...


----------



## fv_grimm (4. Februar 2010)

Hmm... ich hab das Problem noch nicht erlebt (ausser gelegentlich im Occulus). Ich verlasse auch keine Inis wenn die Gruppe nicht geschlossen sagt: Oh nein, lieber nicht!
Ich bin sogar einer der Bekloppten die in einer Gruppe bleiben, selbst wenn die 10.000mal wiped... solange die Leute in Ordnung sind und es kein großes geflame gibt... dann kanns schonmal passieren dass ich dann gehe.


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (5. Februar 2010)

also ich hatte solche grp persönlich noch nicht oft. ich hatte es nur das maximal 1 geleavt hat und dann wird ja ein neuer gesucht. ich hatte nur einmal das eine Grp sich komplett aufgelöst hat. und dort uhabe ich keinen Dabuff gekriegt.

mit freundlichen grüßen

Pudelmuetze48


----------

